# Our adoption journey's 2008 Part 1



## ♥ M J ♥

New Home Ladies and Gents 

xxx


----------



## Boggy

hello new home!

Should this not be called "Our adoption Journey's 2008"

I want to forget 2007!  

Thanks MJ

Bx


----------



## fiona1

Just needed to post sonething so this thead comes up on my last posts  

Fiona


----------



## superal

Boggy is right MJ shouldn't this thread be adoption journeys 2008!??

Fiona - excellent news !!!!!

Kimmy - sorry you had to make such a hard decision to say NO but if it does not feel right then its best to say so now rather than later.  Another match will come along and it will be the right one. 

Friendlyperson - Got everything crossed for you & hope you can post some wonderful news soon.

I hope everyone is well.

Things are fine here, went to DD parent evening last night & got a glowing report from her teacher, she said she can not believe what a difference 6 months has made to her work.  When she started in her class in September her writing was awful, no finger spaces, no capital letters or full stops and now its nearly perfect, she just has to practise her writing and joining her letters up to make them look neater.  At the end of the day she is only 7 & I think on whole she is doing very well but is was nice to hear it from the teacher for a change!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75

Boggy said:


> hello new home!
> 
> Should this not be called "Our adoption Journey's 2008"
> 
> I want to forget 2007!
> 
> Thanks MJ
> 
> Bx


Changed it for you hun  i hope 2008 is the year your dreams come true

pam xx


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all

What about the weather? isn't it terrible at the mo?!! I've just had to rescue DD's play house in the garden, it kept getting bashed into the fence, and I wouldn't relish either the house or the fence getting broken!!
I'm getting dead excited about meeting foster carer next week. I've drawn up my (very long!) list of questions! And I'm looking forward to hearing all about newbie. 
I know it's on my mind cos the other night I had this really strange dream! I dreamt that we met the foster carers in a really busy shopping centre and they had their whole family with them, including newbie. But the baby introduced to us as newbie, had a completely different face to baby in the photos! She had really bad wrinkles under her eyes and just not as gorgeous as she is in the photos  , I woke up feeling really disturbed by it!!
I'm praying that foster carer brings us some more pics to look at next week, and I would love to see a camcorder clip of her, but sw hasn't mentioned it, so I doubt it.
I know that 8 weeks will come round quicky enough, but I'm itching to see her in the flesh!
I'm keeping myself busy now with revising all the baby books I've got! I actually feel like a first time mum again. Although I've got 3 years experience as a parent, this whole baby thing is completely new. I've realised now that our job of maintaining DD's routine when she came was just a fraction of the routines needed for a baby of 9 months. 
It's scary but very exciting. I can't wait!!
I'm just a little concerned that I'll end up making a show of myself, in asking foster carer questions, that probably to them are the most basic things that I maybe should already know.

We'll see!

Hope everyone ok, and not getting too battered by the strong winds today!!


----------



## Mummyof2

Fiona - huge congratulations to you.  What a relief to you all.

Superal - that's good news re DD's parent evening. A big well done to her. My ds was 7 last weekend and also had his parents evening last night.  He got a glowing report all round and is in top 4 of his class (they won't say more than that regarding where exactly he sits) so it was a proud parent moment for us too.  His school have high hopes from his doing well in his SATS in May.  Hope you are still enjoying your new job.

We have heard we are being considered for another little boy so that is 4 children now   but we are competing with other families in all cases so just waiting to hear if we are going to get a home visit (which would be the next step) for one or more of them - or none    We have also been told to get our spare room turned in to a proper bedroom before we get a home visit, although we have no proper match in the offing yet.  It is a bit of a junk room at the moment so don't know where we will put everything.  Seems a bit early to us to alter this room but don't want to let any opportunities slip past.


----------



## keemjay

hi all 

wow things have been happening 

friendly person, well your new name must be bringing you luck  really hoping one of these 4 is the one for you 

superal - awww you must be so proud of DD..glad she's better now

ever - all so exciting for you..i'm sure you wont  make a show of yourself asking questions..nobody is going to think you ought to know it all. IF we have littlies baby bro he will be around 9 months when he comes so i may well be asking you questions!! lol funny dream, sure DD will be as gorgeous as her pics ..the night before matching panel for for littlie i remember having a dream that my mum bought round the curtains that she'd been making for littlies room and in amongst the lovely farm animals she'd appliqued thomas the tank engines    

fiona - great news  glad the finishing line is in sight for you

KIMMY - its really hard turning down little ones but when you know in your heart it isnt the right match you have to go with it..hoping YOUR little one is just around the corner

HHH - sounds like intros have been going well..how was your day being a proper family? think it was today you were bringing him home for good  ..have a fabulous day 

traceyH - hope the pox doesnt affect your little one too badly 

i'm a bit peed off today as littlies preliminary hearing was deferred as judge wasnt sure if BP's had recieved their letter aaargh is nothing ever going to go right in this process..i was really looking forward to getting the date for the final hearing 

on the bright side tho, littlie has recently turned 2 and had a lovely day with her grandmas, grandad and aunties..she was on top form all day, loved her cake and puffed out the candles like a pro and made sure everyone got a slice awww. she is just the most wonderful little girl..dh and i could never have created anything so beautiful and loving ourselves..it was 5 months yesterday since she joined our family and every week that goes by she feels more and more 'ours'..its hard to explain, at the beginning you want them to feel yours straight away and in a way they do but its all mixed up with getting to know eachother and finding your way with eachother..its only as time goes on i find little things tug right at my heartstrings and make me go 'wow' and i realise we are still growing our love little by little 

love to all

kj x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Sorry i put 2007!   i am just a tad   with everything going on this end!

Ever- i could have wrote your post- fair enough we are first time parents however have had 2 of our nieces alot over the years however i know i will be asking silly questions to the FC.

KJ-   i hope everything is sorted soon   the Judge! your DD sounds just fab!

FP- Hope one of these linkings is the right child for you  

Fiona-   @ your post to be able to find us again!

Andrea- Well done to your DD- hope your well

Boggy- hope 2008 is a fantastic year for you

 to everyone else

Today we got to meet our 2 little ones FC and she is lovely- its very strange talking to her about our children that we havent met. she told us what stuff is coming with the children (loads-think we need a lorry for it    ) only 17days till panel-intros start mid april and current planned moving day is our 8th wedding anni!   - have just ordered both car seats and DS cot bed mattress (with 10% off and free delivary over £150 @ Mothercare online - code AF8 )- DD bed is coming next sat and thats us sorted !

 

M J (mummy to be!   )

xxx


----------



## superal

M J - I can read the excitement in your posts.it's lovely!!  I also had a giggle at your DH posting on the thread about you becoming a Mummy.....how sweet is that!! 

Friendlyperson - 4!!!  It never rains but it pours, I can't believe you are now being considered for 4 different children & I really hopet aht you get the match you have waited so long for.

KeemJay - If anyone has the patience of a saint it is you when it comes to SS & your children.  I hope things get sorted soon for you all!!

Ever - Yes the weather has been AWFUL.  DD slept with me for 2 nights as she hates the wind!! Always has hated the wind, even when she was little baby she would cry if we had to go out in it...........never really knew why & put it down to maybe something in her past.......being 9 months old when placed with us I don't know?  Not long until you meet your DD.

Hi to everyone else, tea is burning so I'd better go & sort it out!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

So lovely to hear everyones news and you can really get a feel of the excitement in the last posts, it's so lovely to read and hope it long continues  


Andrea - Hope the wind has died down where you are, poor DD.  It is less blowy here today but still horrible and rainy - Hope the sunshine for Easter Weekend! For 7 it sounds like she is coming on a treat at school, it is lovely when you hear someone else praise them, I feel proud when friends comment on my nephew so can only imagine how proud you feel as her mummy  

MJ - What a perfect anniversary present! 16 Days and counting  

Ever - So excited for you too - Hoping the next week passes quickly for you. 

KJ - SO lovely to hear you speak of your DD, sounds like she had a great day! 

FP - Like buses ay   Fingers crossed for you still 

Jan - ANy news from you? Any luck with the register?

Laine - How's Cutie coming on?

We've had a tough week with being offered the little boy but having met with his SW yesterday we knew it was definately the right decision to say no, it didn't feel right but it didn't make saying no any easier.  I wish we could find out what happens to him in the future, but then again probably better off not knowing  
We had a good chat with our SW afterwards though and she put our minds at ease and has made us feel like it wont be much longer until 'our' child is found - Hope she's right  

To everyone else I've missed -    

xxxxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Kimmy - well done for having the strength to say no when it didn't feel right.  I know how hard it is though  

feehilyfan - welcome to you.  What stage are you at?

Andrea - hope dd is back to her usual self now the wind has died down.

Hi to everyone else.  We have heard that child no 1's sw is very keen to come and visit us and show us video/photos of the child we feel is possibly "the one" for us.  Not heard anything more about the other 3 yet but 2 I am having doubts about, but the last one sounds a little cutie.  Been tidying up our spare room in anticipation of the home visit.  Taken heaps of stuff to the charity shop.  How do we accumulate so much stuff


----------



## superal

welcome & good luck for panel on Wednesday - feehilyfan.

Freindlyperson -  This must be the one surely!!  Positive vibes & fairy dust coming your way & hope it's not to long before you can tell us more!!   

Kimmy - You have done the right thing!!  That little boy will find a family & I know as hard as it must be at the moment it will get easier & you will get the right match.  In answer to your question about wanting to know about the little boy & when he gets matched, it's most probally not a good thing to know BUT it's only natural that you would want to know.  When we did concurrency & the baby girl we fostered went back to her BP I desperately wanted to know how she was & at first I was told snippets of information & what I heard really hurt so was glad when I made the hard decision to say don't tell me any more!!  HOWEVER.........I would love to know how she is & to see a picture of her as a young girl of nearly 9! SORRY that's not probably helping but I wanted to let you know its only natural for you to wonder about him & it's one that will stay with you for a while.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay

kimmy, sorry you've had a tough week, its very draining isnt it. i can only echo what the others have said, you've done the right thing, however hard it feels.

we're in a bit of a weird position..we were on the cusp of going ahead with a sibling pair this time last year and it got taken out of our hands as the BP's had moved a bit too close for comfort..it was obviously all 'meant to be' as we would have found little etc etc etc....now we've just found out that another couple (of only 2 we are in touch with) from our prep group are about to adopt them! part of me is curious to see them, part of me doesnt want to..its a bit of an odd feeling. i feel sorry for the children that they have been in foster care all this time too  we havent told the couple that we were previously matched with the children ..obviously we do know a bit about the childrens history and i would hate them to know that..do you think we should say anything? we both feel it would be better to keep our mouths shut but i'm such an honest person it feels a bit 'wrong' !

kj x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Kimmy, we have asked since about the little boy we said no to and were only told that things were going well and were all good.  We do still think of him though, especially lately having read a different CPR, you can't help but compare them in some ways and we believe because we knew the first one wasn't right when we read this one we knew it felt so much more positive and we are able to imagine him in our lives.

Friendlyperson, fingers crossed for you on this one, you so deserve to get matched after how patient you have been.

KJ, difficult one!  I've often wondered whether this sort of situation would arise between us and the couples we have stayed in touch with but I don't think it will as none of the others have had any linkings yet.  Personally I think I'd keep quiet, more out of worry that it would stop them from going forward and becoming a family.

Hope everyone is OK and looking forward to the weekend.  We are doing housework and finishing off our questions before Monday's meeting.  Did anyone bake a cake or anything?  Think I may just get some nice biscuits and try to remember them!

Love
OT x


----------



## LB

Friendly person - will be thinking of you and hoping this is gonna be your time hun you so derserve some lovely news -its just over a year since we call the call about Bubs so i am hoping this is gonna send luck your way 

LB
X

I am going to give the loudest cheer when i see your happy news in fact you'll hear me from wherever in the UK you live


----------



## Mummyof2

feehilyfan - good luck for approval panel on Wednesday.  It is a very daunting time before panel but you feel so happy afterwards when you are approved.  We felt like we had got a positive result on a pregnancy test    Then the long waiting begins - it is almost 2 years since our approval panel    Hope you don't have such a long wait.

KJ - I have pmd you.

OT - I wouldn't bake a cake as I think it looks like you're trying too hard.  Packet of delicious biscuits will go down just as well    I always put out a plate of biscuits when I have any sw come round but no-one ever has one but they seem appreciative of the gesture.  Good luck for Monday.

Thanks to everyone for the support.  You're a great bunch


----------



## Viva

Hi all,
Well, it's been so long since I've managed to find the time to post on this thread that I really needed to wait for a new one to be started to stand the slightest chance in managing personels although I have been trying to read and keep up to date with everyone's news!

Friendly person, I am soooo pleased to hear about the possible matches and like everyone on here am really hoping that your waiting will be coming to an end very very soon.

Fiona, brilliant news for you and your family enjoy your celebrations.

Superal, how lovely for you to have such a glowing report about your daughter, it's so wonderful when someone lse recognises what you already know isn't it?

Ever, what your feeling is totally normal, I did have a little smile about your dream, it's like the pre wedding dreams when you turn up to the church in your jeans (or worse!) I'm sure that you're littlie will be completely gorgeous!

KJ, hope things get sorted out for your court date soon, I have no idea what to advise about your friends and the other sibling pair, DH and I felt a little strange when we were matched with our two as our LA does competitive matching and we're pretty sure that the couple we were 'up against' (sorry I know that sounds awful but can't think how else to put it) were on our prep course, despite lots of talk about it no one on the course has kept in touch but we may well bump into them again as our LA offers post adoption training from time to time. It's weird isn't it the prep course is the closest we get to an antenatal group, but the dynamics of matching could make it very difficult to meet up regularly...maybe that's why it doesn't commonly happen!

Kimmy, I would feel just like you about wanting to know how things turn out for the little boy, I'm not sure whether I would have been brave enough to ask...I am sure however that you have made the best decision for you!

MJ, such brilliant news and I'm loving reading your excited posts, our two came with loads of stuff too, it's a good and bad thing in some ways...good because you have a great starting point but on the other hand when you've waited as long as we all have I guess most of us have our own ideas of what buggy we want, how we want to dress them etc...we're still sorting through stuff now and have started to give loads away, the hardest thing was trying to work out if anything was significant!

Hi to everyone else, must go get DD up now.

Viva
X


----------



## superal

very quick message!!

KJ _ could you get your SW or their SW to mention to this couple that you were also considered for this sibling group & then their would be no "putting your foot in it" sat any time

Andrea
x


----------



## everhopeful

Hi all

Just wanted to share with you all that this morning's meet with fostercarer went really well

We learnt so many beautiful things about our new DD and saw some more photos which only confirm that she is gorgeous!!!

We've taken the plunge and bought her a pushchair this afty, and me and DH haven't stopped smiling!!!

Counting down the days until panel now!!!!

 (Only 52 days to go he he he!!!!!!)


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

so happy for you Ever. Happy shopping.

PBMx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents

Ever- enjoying the shopping- i know i have! 

KJ- tough one about the other couple who have been matched.  

 to everyone- thinking of you all

 

M J
xxx


----------



## Ermey

Sorry to butt in, just wanted to say to Ever and MJ how lovely it is to hear your happy progress   

Also, just to say thank you to those who sent encouraging messages during my prep course....we survived! Just!    Home Study starts tomorrow, I'm feeling quite excited, though hoping it won't be like prep course.

Take care all (i'll butt back out again now!


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Ermey- your not butting in at all- your more then welcome to post on this baord hun- thanks for the lovely post xxx


----------



## ritzi

ermey 

good luck with the home study - it's enjoyable and makes you feel one step closer to your goal  

i wouldn't have got through all this without the FF adoption folks so do stay around and share your journey  

ritz.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ermey

Just want to wish you luck with the home study course, just try to be yourselves, you will be fine. Who you going through LA or VA.

Hi Ritzi

How are you - haven't spoken to you for a while, what you been up to, any news about panel yet hun, we are waiting patiently for infor evening 23rd April, then prep course in may, that will be here before we know it as time goes by so quickly.

Hi to everyone else - hope all your journeys are going well - Good Luck to all.

crazybabe


----------



## Ermey

Thank you for the welcome and the encouragement ladies  Something tells me I will be popping in more often. 

SW not coming till 4.30 so will have to find a way of keeping myself busy till then..... it really can become mind-consuming can't it? It doesn't help that I am out of work at the moment so have too much time to think.
Am worried about prep course feed back...it was so hard to be ourselves when knowing we were being observed by strangers....I could never be on Big Brother!!! 

Crazybabe, we are with our LA...we looked at a VA but I got confused by it all so went with the LA. We have 12 home Study visits this seems like a lot!

Ritzi - hope your wait till panel goes quicker then you expected  

Feehilyfan - GOOD LUCK TODAY!!!      

Right, off to clean up the house!


----------



## Mummyof2

feehilyfan -        WELL DONE ON BEING APPROVED   

Ermey - It is usual to have 12 home study sessions as different topics are covered each session and there are about 12 topics.  I think we ended up having 14 sessions in the end as we needed longer to talk in depth about topics - my dh could talk for England sometimes!  I didn't like the thought of being assessed at the preparation course either but remember to join in, be friendly, speak up and act confident and you'll be fine.  Just remember that the sw actually want to pass you so you need to be very unlucky not to get through.  Everyone on our prep course was passed.

No news here so still waiting to hear about the 4 we are being considered for.  We have one sw who wants to come and interview us with a view to matching but we are still waiting for our sw to get in touch with some dates.  Why does it all take so long


----------



## keemjay

well done feehilyfan   

Ermey..good luck this afternoon..you'll be fine, like FriendlyP says just be yourself and you'll be ok..and you know what, whatever they observed in the prep group will be who you are so it all just helps them make up the picture of the 'real you' 

thanks for words re what to say to our friends..have decided to say nothing, couldnt think of any good that would come of it... tho i will mention it to littlies sw who is also their sw to see what she thinks 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Viva

Brilliant news Feehilyfan, hopefully the rest of your journey will go just as smoothly!
Ermy, I'm sure your visit will go well today, the home study is quite intense in a way but I have to say that we rather enjoyed it, particualrly as it seemed really constructive after all the waiting.
Ever, happy buggy shopping, glad to hear that things went so well with FC, I'm sure that your daughter is absolutely beautiful, I often think it's a shame that we can't share pics of our gorgeous children on here but never mind! 
Crazybabe all the best for your info evening, sounds like things are progressing nicely for you, there's always a certain amount of waiting but it's good to hear that you have your info evening and prep course lined up.
Friendlyperson, I find it amazing that this part of the process isn't quicker, I know that it will take a certain amount of time, but you would think from the childrens point of view that moving things along would be a priority!

Well, we've now got our court date through which is wonderful! We have a lovely day planned for the children and their grandparents and some of their Aunties and Uncles are coming along too. Nearly 6 months in now and things are wonderfully settled, we had the loveliest day out on Saturday (you know you imagine great days...well it was just like that) one of the farms near us have a 'Lambing weekend' where they open up the farm so you can see all the baby lambs and even hold and feed some of them, you can also see the cows and donkeys,they put on tractor and trailor rides too and have refreshments. We managed to catch a good weather window and Charlie and Lola were brilliantly behaved, DH and I just kept looking at each other and exchanging silly grins, Charlie was as happy as anything to have had a tractor and trailer ride and Lola now keeps going around saying Baa...just perfect.

Hi to everyone else...we are going away for Easter so off to do some packing with the little ones!
Viva
X


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Viva, aawww sounds such a lovely family day out.  Good to hear your court date is through and you have a great day planned to celebrate.  Doesn't seem like 6 months!

Feehilyfan, Well done!  Hope your wait doesn't drag on...

Friendlyperson, hope you hear more soon.  I am finding the waiting frustrating, by the time we see littlies sw's manager we will have had his details for nearly 4 weeks!

Just wondering whether any of you wanting to post piccies of your littlies could do it via email rather than on here?  

Ermey, welcome!  Hope the meeting went well.

Hi to everyone, hope you are all well.
Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Viva, great news on your court date it really is a wonderful day it's the icing on the cake!!
Feehilyan, congratulations I hope things move quickly for you now
Friendlyperson, really hope things start moving soon and you hear more about where you stand
Love to everyone else have a wonderful Easter all!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## crazybabe

Feehilyfan  - Well Done, good luck for the next stage.

Viva - Hope you have a nice time away, the children will love it.  I feel so happy for you, I can't wait to get to this stage.

Ermey - Hope everything went ok today hun.

Love to all

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Kimmy - it's so hard having to make a decision about a littlie, it broke my heart when I had to do it    

Feehilyfan - well done!!

Viva - fab news on your court date.  You're going to have a wonderful celebration.  Sounds like ou had a nice day out at the farm. 

Friendlyperson - so hoping that one of these four is for you all.  Keeping everything crossed and can't wait to hear.

Ermey - welcome and lots of luck with the HS.

Ever - glad everything is going ok for you.   Have fun shopping  

Ritzi - sorry to hear about your panel being delayed.

KJ - hope you get your court date soon.

Fiona - wonderful news!

Andrea - nice to hear about your daughters report.  How is your job going?

Mj - thrilled for you, look forward to hearing your updates.

Hi to everyone else.

We received a letter from the Court advising that one of the sw's had asked for an extension (due to Easter) to get her report in.  I would have thought that having so many weeks to do this already, would have been long enough!  Hopefully we'll hear about our court date soon.

Laine xx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Feehilyfan - Congratulations.  Hope the next stage runs smoothly.

Ermey - Hope today went well.

We are over the chicken pox now and little one has gone back to nursery.  He went a little stir crazy being in the house for a week!

Happy Easter to everyone.

Tracey x


----------



## sjm78

Congratulation on your approval Feehilyfan great news
Wigantwo


----------



## HHH

exciting times....

Thinking of you ever, MJ, freindly person - with all these matches and posiibilities

Feehilyfan - good luck at panel on wednesday.

KJ - thanks for remembering us....

Placement day was the 12th. how exciting - and terrifying was it to bring him home and know that he is ours!! I was surprised at how much more relaxed i felt once we were home for good tho'  - time at FCs ahd been wonderful and we couldn't have asked for better but being home was definitley loads better.

Our home is soooooo different ! Where there was once space there are toys where there was once wine glasses there are now baby bottles! Today we brought BBB into our bed when he woke up - that to me was very special. My little family together!

Our 8 day experience of parenting has also included 3 visits to the GP and one to hospital! BBB caught a virus - sickness and diarrhoea. He was sooo poorly. We were referred to hopsital as he seemed to be getting dehydrated. he is however, on the mend thankfully. A real baptism of fire - hope that BBB gives us top marks for our parenting efforts!

Happy Easter weekend to all
HHH


----------



## Ermey

Feehilyfan  - Congratualtions on being approved! Must feel so exciting. Hope you slept well last night and caught up some sleep  

so lovely to hear aout your grandad taking such an interest. My grandad is 91, and I am just praying that he will be around to see me become a mum!

Crazybabe - hope your wait till prep course gos quickly....it seems to be all go once that is done!

Viva - loved hearing about your family day out at the farm, this is something I dream of!

HHH - congratulations on bringing your littlie home! Sounds wonderful - apart from the health scares, sounds like you coped really well. 


SW visit went very well, she seems lovely and very easy to talk to thank goodness. We felt really upbeat afterwards, especially as we were talking generally about when you're placed with a child, and I said it seems a long way away, and she said "next year I expect". It was great to hear someone say something so positive. A bit later I came crashing down, I don't know why....I think my defences are still up after all the IVF disappointments, I can't quite believe still that i will be allowed to be a mum.    

Sorry I'm not very good at personals, there are lots of you to get to know and keep track of! Thanks for the welcome though.  

E x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ermey

Glad the visit with SW went well, it is lovely isn't it when the SW tells you that probably this time next year you will be a mum, I felt exactly the same when the SW from the V/A ST. D came to visit us for the 01st time, it is so lovely to have positive thoughts especially after a few failed treatments, have you had your medicals yet - do they check your medical records too or just a full general medical, blood pressure, weight, height etc, as I have been suffering from constant generalized itching a night for almost 2year's - well since our 01st treatment I suppose, I have had loads of blood tests and they are all normal, but the GP thinks it may be from stress caused by all the failed treatments, even though I am not stressed know I think the itching may be physiological as I have been itching at night for so long, thats why I asked about medical, as I need something to take to calm me then perhaps the itching will stop, any suggestions. 

I am looking forward to our prep course in may.

Take care

crazybabe


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

I hope your having a great easter weekend.

Fiona - Did you get my message, so annoyed that we could not meet up!!

Well my lovely DD woke me up at 7.11 am this morning to tell me the easter bunny had been & show me everything he had left............just gone 7am on a Sunday morning!!!  The joys of parenthood!! 

How was the new Mummies first Easter's??

For those who are waiting for their families, it will be you next year hiding easter eggs around the house or garden, depending on weather, its snowed here and DD is busy building a snowman as I type, not sure how long it will last as it looks like its melting quickly.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1

Hi,

I haven't had time to read everyones news, but i hope you are all having a good Easter. I have been away and just got back.

Supreal - I didn't get your message? It's a shame we didn't get to meet, but I will be up again as my friend I was visiting is getting married next year and I am bridesmaide so will need to go dress shopping etc.

Fiona


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Laine - Hope you get a court date soon.

HHH - Congratulations on bringing your little one home.  It really is a lovely feeling.  I will never forget the day as long as I live.  Hope you are over the viruses etc. 

Ermey - Glad the SW visit went well.  Keep your chin up.  Hopefully your journey will not be a long one.

Crazybabe - Not long now until your prep course, good luck.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Ermey

Hi Crazybabe - Yes isn't it lovely to hear some encouragement at last after all the tx disappointments! I am not quite sure how the medicals work exactly, but I think they do check your medical records. Our SW is getting our medicals over and done with because I have M.E which she said may be seen as a concern by panel   but I am actually hoping that my medical records will be looked at as it will show that i only have it mildly. I am *really  * hoping it won't be a problem!! 

Sorry to hear about your itching...just a thought do you think it could have been triggered by the hormones of tx? My SIL suffered from dreadful itching after her 2nd pregnancy, she gott no sleep and was in constant discomfort and stress with it. She eventually discovered that she had developed an allergy to nitrate or nitrite or something, but it seemed to hve been triggered by the preg. She started filtering her drinking water and is fine now. I can't imagine that thye will stop you adopting for this.

Hope everyone had a nice easter and everyone is over their various lurgy....pox, diarhhoea, puking etc!!

Hope everyone waiting for court dates and panel dates and intros are holding up ok!

E x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ermey

Hope you had a nice Easter - I have enjoyed the break off work to be honest - haven't been anywhere interesting, just looking patiently for a nice pair of Black trouser's to wear out Saturday, what a nightmare, they are either to big or to small, I need a half size I think  

I am sure that you will have no problem with your medical's going through panel hun, have you had your home study yet, not long now til our Info evening and prep course - I can't wait, I am thinking positive, but hubby has an open mind at the moment but that is because he doesn't want to build his hopes up (just in case) bless him.

Take care

speak later 

crazybabe


----------



## Ermey

I sympathise about the black trousers....why is something so simple so hard to find? Mind you jeans are worse, I once tried on 17 pairs of jeans!! yes thats 17!!!! 

We have had 1 home study session which went well thanks. Next one is Monday.

Great to hear you are feeling positive and impatient to get going. I understand your DH being cautious. We found the prep course very challenging and our emotions went up and down like a yo-yo all the way through. Just let your DH know that, as the lovely ladies on here said to me, they chuck the heavy stuff at you! I think they try and put you off to see what you're made of.  

Take care
E x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi HHH

Glad you now have BBB home, OMG about the illness thing. When we brought Pooh bear home he got chicken pox four days later, as you say a real shock to parenthood but they do say it is good for bonding.

PBMx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ermey

How are you today, glad the 1st home study went well, does your SW come to visit you every week or fortnight, did she say how many visits and what the next step will be for you hun, I can't believe its almost the end of march - We will start our Prep course soon (May) I can't wait.  

Speak Soon  

crazybabe

Hi PBM

How are you - What you been up to, hope you had a nice Easter.


Hi to everyone else - sorry I am no good at personels
Cazybabe


----------



## sjm78

Panel date now 7th april keeping fingers crossed it wont change now got it in writing but already going crazy 
wigantwo


----------



## ritzi

hello 

lots of news from you all which is good - so much going on this thread at the mo  

Ermey great to hear you're officially on the road to adoption - wonderful! don't worry too much about the medical stuff - i had my medical done pre-home study due to my (fairly serious) bowel illness. but as i've been 'well' for a number of years it was fine - they want to get you through   keep that in mind - it became my mantra for a while  

crazybabe - may will be here before you know it hun

we're still waiting to hear whether panel will be cancelled again - SW boss is off till 7th april and MUST have her review done by the 9th if we're to make it - so we need to call her on the 7th and ask (demand!) a review that day or the 8th   we'll know then i guess.......

my big bro and his wife had a baby on tuesday - a little girl Rhoslyn - absolutely gorgeous and the image of our wonderful niece Elwen   i collected them from hospital today - made dinner for us all - then bathed the babe while my brother bathed Elwen (she's 3).....it's so lovely to have a tiny baby in the family again. i'm so pleased to be an aunt (and godmother) again - but there is always that little   that it can never be me.......

hope everyone else is well  

ritz.


----------



## superal

ritzi - I know exactly how you feel, my youngest sister has just left our house with her 3 years old little boy who is gorgeous & she is expecting her second baby in July.  All wonderful like you say but a part of you will always have that little tear   for what will never be.........even 11 years down the adoption route I still feel this way.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Ermey

Ritz - thanks for reassuring words about medical. I am a little worried as people don't always understand that M.E is very variable and unique to the individual. I'm worried panel will assume that I can't can't get out of bed for long periods at a time etc! At the same time I do sometimes wonder whether I will be able to cope when i have the odd spell of achiness and fatigue. I guess all I can do is be honest and let the professionals decide!
Sorry to hear about your bowel disease, how horrible for you.
Sorry too to hear about your mixed feelings about your new neice, I understand the weird mix of joy and sadness. hope you are able to get panel sorted.

Crazybabe - SW will be coming for 12 visits in total - 1 down 11 to go!    She said in theory she will come once a week if we want her too, but we'll see how intense that is.

Wigan - good luck with wait for panel!


----------



## keemjay

hey all 

ritzi - sometimes those little buttons get pushed again eh..but hopefully you'll ride it out a bit quicker then perhaps you used to. i had a cuddle of a newborn today and had a weeny pang of oh how tiny, precious, gorgeous but honestly i put him down and walked away feeling fine after..one day you will have something precious and gorgeous too.. hope your sw's pull their fingers out and get you to panel instead of arsing about, what a pain and no wonder you are frustrated 

HHH - hope BBB is all better now, that was definitely a baptism of fire..what a scary time but sounds like you handled it brilliantly

Ermey - hope they get your medical done sharpish so you can move forward speedily..sure it'll be fine...

crazy - prep course getting closer  

all busy busy here with sw meetings/2nd opinion meeting etc etc. we've faced a lot of questioning over why we arent going to matching panel for baby bro but we've won  was quite chuffed to read the 2nd opinion report..she wrote some really lovely things about us and considering she'd never met us before really had us spot on! Our updated form F reads well too, just a few things to alter and i think we're there! just got to write a little bit from us and send that in next week and then we just sit back and wait for them to tell us when its all over and ratified..i think matching panel will be sometime in April but dont know for sure as have asked not to be told...we are starting to feel really excited about baby bro but trying to keep our feelings in check..we are seeing him next week as have organised a contact for littlie..dh hasnt seen him since before xmas so it will be nice for him to engage more with the idea of him. I do feel terrified at times at how much we are taking on but i know we can do it..its going to be hard  but i think we, and littlie, will cope. 

have lovely weekends everyone..i'm going on a girls shopping day out to london, dh has littlie all day for the first time! i have vouchers from littlies birthday to spend on her but i will NOT succumb to buying anything for baby bro yet!!!!

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Kj,

Sounds like everything is moving along well. You will be fine, being mummy to 2 is hard work but soooooooooooo rewarding, twice the kisses and cuddles. Have fun shoppingx

PBMx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ritzi

I know exactly what you mean - my sister and I went to visit a friend who has just had a baby girl, (4 weeks old now) I held her for ages and got her to sleep - it was so lovely, I gave her back to her mum and I didn't get emotional at the time, but when I was on my own later on I had a little tear    which is only natural, you begin to think - why couldn't we be lucky to have our own baby, but also    with excitment as I began to think that soon one day we will have our child, not necessarly baby but a child will be so special to us it will be loved so much.  Hope you get some good news about your panel date hun - It has been fragging on a bit for you hasn't it    I can't wait til our intro evening and the prep course in May (6th, 7th, and 9th may) does the home study start straight after prep course.

Ermey, Keejay, PBM - How are you all keeping, hope you all had a nice weekend.

Take care all

crazybabe


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
Why oh why am I up on the computer at 4 am I ask you! 

Ritzi, I don't think I will ever stop that dull thud of "what if" feelings around pg and babies! 18 months on with Sunshine I still avoid certain things if I am not feeling up to it. Things are undoubtedly different though when you do bring your own baby home because you are a Mummy every day of your life. I know that sounds so obvious but the emotional and physical difference in me is just huge. I honestly could not be happier now and yes I wish we hadn't had to go through all the pain and waiting we did but if we hadn't we wouldn't have OUR little one tucked up in her cot right now! I think you start to accept that your journey just is different from most other people. So many people can just pop children out without a second thought and yes that is unfair but the other side of the coin is not everyone would be up to the journey and challenge of being a parent via adoption! 
I think I am rambling and delirious with lack of sleep, I will be singing show tunes for you next!!
Love JD x


----------



## ritzi

thanks for all your thoughts re babies......i love my dear niece to bits, she is gorgeous, i feel a bond with her, i love her baby smell, i even don't mind when she pees on me at bath time....

i'm thrilled to be adopting - and to some degree are hoping for an older (3+) sibling group - i feel i've done the 'baby thing' with my nephews and nieces (rhosyln is number 5), 

so why do i cry all the way home?  

wise words jilldill - thanks   why though are you up at 4am?   

ritz.


----------



## HHH

Hi all 

KJ - such exciting news from you.....shopping trips to london and a baby bro panel on the horizon!!

Ritzi - keep your chin up girl am sure you are getting your speech ready for the SW on april 7th.

We had first review for BBB yesterday. all good. So things moving on. He has been on such good form for the last week having recovered from his illness- and teething...also DH has been getting some more sleep, is therefore more relaxed and really enjoying having time with BBB. It is a delight to watch them both - I am still spellbound and sooooooo happy!

The SW said not to expect final court hearings for adoption for a year from placement!!! I really hadn't thought it would take that long. What's other people's experiences? Still we can wait as long as we've got our BBB. 

Love to all

HHH


----------



## jilldill

Hi,
Ritzi I haven't got an answer really why I was awake at that hour. I can't even blame Sunshine she was out for the count!
HHH Sunshine moved in Nov 06 and we went to panel July 07 so about 9 months.
Love JD x


----------



## Ermey

Hello everyone, hope you are enjoying the sunshine.
 

Crazy babe, hope you are coping ok with the wait for prep course. keep yourself busy and it will soon be here, although i know all the waiting around can seem like an eternity.

Hugs to Ritzi, for your mixed and complicated emotions. They are only natural I'm sure, as no matter how much you adore your neices it reminds you of that 'if only'.      

Jill - go on give us a song!    Lovely to think of you with your littlie all tucked up in th next room, and lovely for us newbies to hear how happy you are. Its really helpful to hear your outlook on things...that even though you get the odd pang, you adore being mum to YOUR little 'un.    

Keemjay - what day do you meet little bro ? Things sound very exciting for you at the moment. Hope your DH got along ok looking after DD all day! 

HHH - glad to hear things going well for you.

SW visit last night, we talked about family trees etc. I felt a bit weird and moody afterwards I don't know why as she is very nice. I think it might be because we were talking about my mum's dad who I never knew, and was an alcoholic and walke out on my grandma when my mum wass young. I felt a bit weird telling these things to a stranger and feel protective of my mum. I'm not sure how she would feel about me talking about it. Do you think its best to tell my mum that it came up, or best to keep quiet?? 

Its very strange talking about such personal things with a stranger I'm not I'll ever get used to it!

love to all

E x


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Nothing to report. 

Ermey - I had something come up with our social worker, it took a whole session to talk about and involved my mum.  I did mention it to my mum and how it felt to talk about etc, mum was fine about it and i'm glad I spoke to her about it as when our SW visited her she brought it up again  

Glad to hear everyone else is progressing well


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

KJ - Hope matching panel is very soon and you can bring baby bro home as soon as possible.

HHH - Glad your first review went well.  Our timescales were going to panel in Nov 05, heard about our little boy in Nov 06 (almost to the day from matching panel), bought him home in Jan 07, went to court in Nov 07 (again almost to the day).  So it can be a bit long winded but I know it is not always the case.

Jill - Hope you manage to get some sleep tonight!

Tracey x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ritzi

How are you feeling today - I expect you have got your speech ready for SW on the 07th have you, I hope you get some positive news hun, it's horrible that they have kept delaying the panel for you.  

Good luck for the 07th hun -Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Ermey

Hope everyone is well today.

Just wanted to say thanks to Kimmy for your advice. I have spoken to my mum and she took it quite calmly and said we should just talk about what we have to and try not to worry. Though she didn't seem to want to talk about it herself (understandable), and I wouldn't be surprised if she thinks about it on the quiet.

Anyhow thanks again, at least I feel I;ve kind of got her 'ok' to speak about it if I am made to.

E x


----------



## cindyp

I don't believe it I've just done a long post and lost it all   .  The reason I've not posted for so long is that this PC is so rubbish, I really need a new one but we have so much still to do on the house it's way down on our budget list.

Abbreviated version of my original post follows:

MJ, have posted on the other thread, you must be doing intros now I hope you are enjoying them and not feeling too tired.  

JD, can symapathise with the insomnia, the worst thing is knowing that your little one would be waking just hours later and that you really need the sleep.  Hope you didn't suffer too much the next day.

Fiona, found your news, so pleased for you all.

HHH, congratulations on bringing your little one home.

PBM, hope your two are well and that things have got better with work.

Friendly, I hope you've had a positive update.

KJ, not long until matching panel, fingers crossed you can soon bring little bro home.

Andrea, hope your two enjoyed Easter and that you are still enjoying your job.

To everyone else I know I've missed I hope you are all well.  It's almost unbelievable how many people are on this thread now, there was only 5 of us when I joined 4 years ago, it's such a great thing.  

Good luck to everyone else still going through the process, it is worth the wait.

love
Cindy


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Cindy

How are you, my hubby and I go on our prep course in May, our info evening is 23rs April, I really can't wait, it's so nice to be able to think positive after all these years of a emotional rollercoster with failed treatments etc, do you know much about the intros, as I was thinking about this today - hopefully when we get approved and the intros start will we be able to introduce the child to our family (Our parents, sister, bro etc)

I hope your prep course goes well hun, when is it, are you going with the LA or VA, we are with VA (S. Ds)

Ermey, Kimmy and Tracey - How are you all, hope everything is going well with you.

Ritzi - Hi hun, hope you feeling ok, good luck with the SW on the 07th

Love to all

        

crazybabe


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents

I think i have finally gone   as i posted my message on this thread i ment for our "virgins"   

Hi to everyone

We start intros 2 weeks today!   nearly ready for our little people!

I took the dog and our DS buggy for a test walk yesterday to meet a friend (another FFer who lives 10-15mins walk from me) DH thinks i am bonkers! hey ho!   (she dared me too! )

We have to do our pics(albums ready) and our DVD and just a few bits and bobs however nowt major!

will keep you updated

xxx


----------



## jilldill

Fantastic MJ, can't wait to her all when intros start!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Ermey

Hello everyone

MJ sounds like you're going to be a busy bee over the next couple of weeks!    


Crzybabe - not long till 23rd April, keep crossing off the days.

Jill - hope you've had some decent nights sleep recently  

Keemjay hope you are ok and still excited and positive  


I have been sleeping badly and turning into an obsessive worrier.... 
SW has sent questionairre to fill in for next time, all about our relationship...questions mostly ok but one about our sex life!!!      
Not going to look forward to that as I am very private about that kind of thing and blush like a convent girl!!!  

Other questionaiires for individual profile also look quite tricky...some questions that feel like trick questions though i'm probably too sensitive.

Also have been worrying about our eco-map, as we have loads and loads of people in our life (I have 4 sibliings and lots of cousins) but because there are so mny we don't really see any one person for more than once a month really. Is this going to matter

Sorry to witter on.

Hello to everyone, and sorry for not very good personals.


----------



## Mummyof2

Ermey - yes I remember the sex questions well     I think our sw was as embarrassed as we were.  We have lots of people on our ecomap and some people live a long way away so we only see them now and again but we speak on the phone a lot which I wrote in the box.  Perhaps you could put similar?

Cindy - great to hear from you.  Sorry you lost a long post.

We have a home visit on the late afternoon of 8th April with our sw, child's sw and child's family finder.  I am very nervous as so want this child to be the one and we get chosen.  We will get to see some photos and a video.  Can't wait    We are in competition with another family or 2 (not sure yet).  I won't say age or sex yet until we (if) have been chosen.


----------



## sjm78

We are going to approval panel on monday and starting to get really nervous . Will make sure to post and let you all know how it goes.
Sarah


----------



## keemjay

Ermey - CHILL OUT!! TRY not to worry so much hun..your sw is looking to find the real you so just try and be yourself and not worry about being tricked into saying the wrong thing. as for you sex life it does annoy me that they find this important but mostly it seems they want to know are you using contraception (we lied and said yes) its perfectly reasonable to say that ones sexlife has suffered obviuosly through IF treatment but that it is starting to get back to normal thank you very much..I dont know if this applies to your or not, just using it as an example of giving an answer which is enough info but closes the conversation! they honestly dont want gory details and if they did i would ask how that is relevant!!

re the eco map..i'm sure its fine that you dont see your relatives day in day out, if you said you saw all of your relatives all of the time they would ask if it will be problem when you have children and dont have time for them all!!
i wish i could show you our finished form F and confirm to you that all this questioning is just all about building up a picture and a story of you..when it gets written down it will read just fine..it will have one line probably about 'Ermey and dh have quite a lot of family and friends and manage to see them about once a month' that will be it..they arent going to analyse it unless there is axe murderer within your family!!

friendlyperson..fingers crossed for the 8th hun     

wigantwo -  good luck for monday, you'll be fine     

kj x


----------



## ritzi

ermey  asking about your sex life   our SW didn't ask us about that (thank goodness   ) but did ask about contraception. we stated we do not use anything - and were clear that we wouldn't - partly due to my illness and partly for religious reasons.....interestingly enough on our form f SW didn't mention this but did say we were clear that wish to avoid a pregnancy. 

i too have 4 siblings - and dh has his birth family and adoptive family (6 siblings) - so our ecomap was very complicated (and on the larger side)....we simply put in each bubble who the person is, how often we see/speak/email them.....it looks far neater than life actually is  

keemjay - one line  our form f has 1 page dedicated to support network - i said it was too long but SW insists it's fine - now i'm worried  

wigantwo - good luck for panel  

friendlyperson - how exciting   these are the ones for you 

mj -   at you taking the dog and buggy for a walk 

crazybabe - not long now   i bet your getting excited. our prep with st D was brilliant. 

jilldill - hope your sleeping better now  

hello to everyone else  

thank you all too for your kind words and   since my niece was born. things have got easier - had a good   to dh last night and i think it's out of my system now. so onwards and upwards......

ritz.


----------



## Ermey

Thanks all for kind reassurances. 

KJ - you have got the mesure of me alright...a complete worrier if I let myself! 
Feel much better about the eco-map for all your posts. I guess as long as you hve got a support network of some kind, thats the main thing.
Ritzi - yours sounds like it was very complicated!

Feel miffed about the contraception thing. am going to have to warn DH as I know he will be incensed. Its bordering on offensive as DH has virtually no sperm - we're talking absolute zero at his worst and less than 10 at his best, and that was after surgical retrieval...the idea of having to use contraception is going to upset him!!!
Think we may just take your lead KJ and say whatever makes them happy and carry on in our own merry way.

Ritzi - glad you're feeling bit better     

Wigan 2 - exciting about panel, lots of luck for Monday.

Friendlyperson - very exciting times for you too, hope it all goes well and you fall in love with the photos and video pics  Horrible to be in competition with others. Fingers crossed.

Well, am going to veg out; am looking forward to tonights naughty Friday dinner of burgers and chips









Thanks again for calming me down


----------



## superal

freindlyperson - Heres hoping and praying this is the one!!  Don't blame you for not posting to many details as you want to protect yourself and your family & once you have some good news to tell us then you will & we'll all be celebrating with you, I certainly will!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1

Just to add my bit, we were well prepared for the    question and decided it was actually none of their business, how often you have or don't have rudies is no reflection on your relationship, we therefore said that we would say 3 times a week, we figured if we said every day they may think our whole relationship is based just on that, and if we said 3 times a year they may think we aren't close as a couple.

In the end I can't remember even being asked the question, as long as you and your dh say the same thing how are they ever going to know!!!

Lots going on here, will post more in 3 weeks, suffice to say stress levels are rising.

F


----------



## keemjay

ermey - if theres such a small chance of a natural conception (sorry i hadnt read your profile ) then i really would be inclined to be honest about it and say theres no point in using contraception as you have been told zilch chance of conceiving. however if they see this as a problem then say you will use it and do the opposite!!

ritzi - we dont only have only 1 line about our support network  we too have quite a bit. i was just trying to say that after the sw has written/waffled on about who is who in Ermeys family her concluding line about them might be like that..ie it wont be a prob if she doesnt see them..sure theres many more people in her support network for the sw to write about....BUT DONT WORRY ERMEY.THEY'LL BE FINE TOO!!!

fiona - a calming  for your stress levels

kj x


----------



## ritzi

keemjay

phewww - i was panicking then   (i'm normally really sane sorry   ) 

ritz


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all,

hope you're all well and have lots of nice things planned for the weekend (although we've woken up to rain this morning so not sure we'll be doing a lot as I had planned on getting the garden done... might have to resort to doing the ironing   !!! 

Sorry I don't post often on here, I tend to use the adoption virgins thread but I need a bit of your expertise please... we saw our SW yesterday (we're just over half way through HS and heading for panel on the 1st July.. all is going really well) and we started talking about what exactly we were looking for.. now DH and I are pretty open minded about most things but there are a couple of issues we know we would find very difficult to deal with and we said that, SW was fine and said that it was great that we could be so honest so I took the opportunity to talk about age ranges too and told her that we were looking for a toddler and definately a pre-school age child or children and I explained why (we feel that it is very important to be able to create a strong bond with our chilren before we have to send them to school and that we want to get them as settled as possible etc) - problem is that she nearly fell off the sofa when we said 0-2... now i know from reading on here that it's not impossible but she's scared me by her reaction... 

am I being unreasonable, of is it just a matter of sticking to our guns? Sorry for the very 'me' post... just feeling rather rattled!
Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx
p.s. Sorry for lack of personals.. but Ermey -just wanted to say we've never been asked to use anything and given our circumstances we really don'e need to   ! Here's hoping they recognise the same and leave you be


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Sarah - We put down the age range of 0-2 for the same reasons as you  You will see lots of people on this site have been matched to pre-school children.  We had what felt like quite a long wait and were considering changing the age range when we are matched.  So I should just stick by your guns for now, you can always reconsider down the line. Good luck.

As for the personal questions.  We told our SW that we had a 'healthy' sex life and that seemed to suffice.  We were also asked to use contraception for the first year of placement.  I have got to say that we didn't.  We have been together for 15 years and I think that it would have been an absolute miracle if I fell pregnant, although I know it does happen.

Good luck to everyone.  It is great that it so busy on here at the moment.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All

So much going on.....

MJ, can't wait to hear about your intros, soooooooo excited for you.

Sarah, we went for 0-4yrs as we were looking at siblings but as it turns out all the children since we have been approved have been singles.  We are going to matching panel for a little boy who has just turned 2 and according to various stats 2 yrs old is the most common age for a child to be placed.  

Friendlyperson, keeping everything crossed for you!

Fiona, thinking of you and hoping your stress levels reduce soon.

KJ, love reading your news.....

Wigantwo, good luck for Monday, am sure all will be fine.

Ermey, all we were asked was whether it was 'normal' and if we were both happy with it!  Our SW was more embarrassed than we were but then after years of ivf we were used to talking about it.  try not to worry about it all, they are just trying to get to know you in order to find the right children for you.

I had a long telephone call to the FC the other night, it was fantastic to get more information about littlie and what he likes, dislikes etc.  She was really lovely though annoyed it is all taking so long and was even more so when I told her of all the delays from linking meeting to her being told.  Anyway, she is going come down one evening in a couple of weeks so we can have a really good chat.  She has really brought him to life for us, just wish it wasn't so far away!

Love
OT x


----------



## HHH

Sarah...SS will always give you the impression there aren't children out there under 2. I think it's just to give you the worst case scenario and not get your hopes up. We were happy to consider a sibling pair but were very sure we wanted them both under school age. We did have to stick to our guns as our SW, who we think is fantastic, was much keener that we put 0-5. We knew that wasn't what we wanted so were approved for 0-4. And now you well see from our profile we have a gorgeous little boy who is 15mnths old!! So you need to be very sure what it is YOU want and also be aware  if you put 0-2 you will then be putting yourself out of the picture for any 2-3 yr olds which may be an age you would consider....


So glad all the info is positive OT - and getting along with the FC is a major bonus. I know ours was lovely!

HHH


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hello,

its a very lazy sunday here today. neither me or boo have managed to get dressd yet....dh keeps looking at us both slouched on the sofa watchign powerrangers shaking his head muttering "like mother like son!" 

we have had some progress on getting no. 2, we've now been assigned a social worker, and it the one we already met who did our initial visit so we're quite pleased with that. we haven't got any sessions booked in yet though.

Tibbelt, the only advice i would give you is to keep your options open re age-range. At the end of the day you can say no to any match you get sent once you've been approved, but you may well fall in love with a child who doesn't fit your current criteria. Also the number of 0-2 year olds in any area really depends on where you live.....ie relatively wealthy area or a big city?? So waiting times (which can run into years) will depend very much on that. The other advantage of being matched with a >2 year old is that most developmental issues should have come to light by then. So its less of an unknown if you know what i mean. I'm surprised your SW didn't discuss age-ranges with you already as many LAs won't do home studies on couples only able/prepared to consider babies

Friendlyperson....hope this is the match for you,

back to the sofa.....
xruthie


----------



## Tibbelt

Thank you all for your replies! I have to say I'm feeling much better about it all today and much more like my usual self (I think I just had a wobble!!   which I guess is normal and we all have them at some stage along the way!)

OT - interesting that stats say that 2 is the most common age for a child to be placed   that's certainly encouraging! Sending you lots and lots of luck     for your matching panel (though I'm sure you don't need any!). It must be so exciting a time!  

Tracy H - I think you've hit the nail on the head there about sticking to our guns (whilst remaining flexible if the wait gets too long!) Thank you  

HHH - Again, I think you're right about the SW's giving us worse case scenarios and I guess it wouldn't be fair for them to do anything else. I've usually got my radar set for this but must have forgotten to turn it on on Friday!    Hope you're enjoying every minute of being a mummy.

Ruthiebabe - our LA was aware when they first accepted us that we were looking for younger child / children (we live in London and as you say many of the LAs weren't accepting new prospective parents - though more due to our being a whilte couple than because we were interested in younger children so it took us a good while to find an LA who were recruiting, luckily being in London there were a few LAs in our area). And yep - we are flexible, at the end of the day it's about finding the child /ren for whom we are right, it's not just about age. Our SW told us that you no longer have to be approved for a specific age range so that's great as it allows us to remain flexible whilst being able to say that pre-school would be our preference. Sounds like you're having my ideal Sunday! Enjoy! (we're just finishing up this week's homework and then I'll be hitting the sofa too...   )

Hope everyone else is having a lovely day, the snow has just about gone here - what a surprise when we woke up!
Lots of love to all
Sarah
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi everyone

Hope your all keeping well and the journey going well too, doesn't the weekends fly by - Monday tomorrow, back to Work.  Can any of you answer a question for me please, When the inro's start are you allowed for the child (children) to meet your parents, sisters etc or does the SW rather you didn't, can you please tell me how the intro's work and what is involved please - we have our information evening 23rd April then prep course in May, this is something I was just thinking of earlier.

Take care all

love

crazybabe


----------



## shivster

Hiya,

Crazybabe as far as I understand intros are just for you and your DH to meet littlie in foster mum's house. We had a week of intros, getting to know his routine, putting him down for sleeps, giving him a bath, playing with him. 
Then we took our little bear home, our family didn't see him for a few weeks then. It's hard because everyone is so excited but depending on the age of the child/ren it can be very overwhelming to meet all these new people at once.

Good luck in your adoption journey!

Shivster


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Crazybabe

Our LA do on average 2 weeks of intros with the first week being at the foster carer's home and then the 2nd week being at the adoptive family home.  This time is just for you to get to know the child(ren) before they move in.  We have been told we then need to keep people away for a while so the child gets used to us being the parents before they meet anyone else.  in our case we are hoping littlie will move in on the Friday and then Mum & Dad can meet him for a brief half hour or so about 5 days later before they go off on holiday for 3 weeks.  Everyone else will have to wait a couple of weeks or so.

Good luck.
OT x


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Wigantwo - good luck for Monday  

Friendlyperson - everything crossed for you.

Laine xx


----------



## Ermey

Hi everyone, hope you enjoyed the snow yesterday. Its all gone from here now except for a few grey lumps on top of the guinea pig hutch. Luckily they are very fat and healthy and look quite happy despite the cold. 

Thank you for all your kind reassurances and sharing your thoughts on the   question. I feel much better now; we have done our questionnaire and basically been quite general about it. If she asks about contraception we will do what you suggested and tell her theres' no point but if she insists we will pretend to go along with it.  

We saw my cousins little boys yesterday, which was fun if a little noisy! The 3 year old is really naughty at the moment, kept getting his botty out!!!
One of the boys is the age group we have asked for he is 18 months, so DH got in some practice...he was sooooooooo lovelt with him I can't wait for him to be a dad!  

before I go, massive Good luck to Wigan today for approval panel!


----------



## cindyp

A real quickie because I'm at work.

Friendly, good luck for tomorrow.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, thanks for all your good wishes.  I haven't logged on today as spent 4 hours tidying and cleaning the house!  It wasn't that dirty or untidy but I wanted it to be spotless and **** and span.  We even set up a mock nursery with ds's old cot in the potential child's bedroom to help the child's sw visualise the child in our house.  Then we had the potential link home visit which lasted for 2 hours and we saw the child's video and some photos.  Dh and I (and our sw) think this littlie is ideal for us.  I am awake at 12.30am as am too worried to sleep in case we do not get this child - it is true that you know when the right child comes along - I knew as soon as I read the initial contact but the more information that has come out, the more right it feels.  We will hear tomorrow afternoon whether it is a yes or no.  Our sw feels that we have a good chance but, of course, could not predict the outcome.  Fingers and toes all crossed please    Will log on tomorrow after we get told.  Thanks for all the support - you're a great bunch    Sorry this is a me post but I am sure you will forgive me, under the circumstances


----------



## Misty C

Friendly person keeping everything cross for you - all sounding good though!
Misty C
xxx


----------



## fiona1

Friendly - I know just how you are feeling and can still remember waiting for the phone call to see if we'd been the chosen ones!!

I will be thinking of you and have everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Good Luck.

F


----------



## superal

Friendlyperson - got everything crossed for you that this is the one!!!    

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## Ermey

Friendlyperson, 

Keeping everything crossed for that this is the one! 
Looking forward to hearing your news.


----------



## Mummyof2

Well despite being told yesterday by the child's social worker that we would hear one way or another today, I have heard nothing at all from the child's social worker and nor has my social worker.  It is almost 5.30pm so I guess they have gone home now.     Another sleepless night then


----------



## superal

Oh poor you friendlyperson!!

They do say no news is good news but i suppose that doesn't help with the wait you've had, along with the long wait you've already had to get your new addition to your family.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Misty C

Hang on in there Friendlyperson 
Misty C
x


----------



## Laine

Friendlyperson,

Routing for you....be   

Laine xx


----------



## sjm78

Thinking of you friendlyperson got my fingers crossed for you.
Sarah


----------



## crazybabe

Hi friendlyperson

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hunny, as they say no news is good news, I am thinking if you.

Good Luck Hunny

Love

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Friendlyperson
Keeping everything crossed for you and hope you hear tomorrow.  Isn't it annoying when they don't get back when promised, do they not think about what we are going through as well?!
Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendlyperson

 That is wonderful news - I told you good things come to those who wait, I was thinking about you and keep my fingers crossed for you today  , I am so happy for you, the time will hopefully fly by for you know hun.       

I am looking forward to our information evening on the 23rd April then its our prep course 6th, 7th and 09th of May, so it's just the start of our journy for us, I really hope we get approved and things go quite quickly.   
Good luck 

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Hi girlies

I was just wondering are any of you going to the st. D infor evening on the 23rd april in cardiff.

Hope you all keeping well, and your journeys going to plan.

speak to you all in a bit

craybabe


----------



## bluebells

I have some great news. We passed panel today  Woo hooo

See my other post for more info.

Bye for now

Bluebells xx


----------



## sjm78

Congratulations Bluebells go and celebrate .
Sarah


----------



## bluebells

Thanks. You can be sure we will. 

Forgot to say, we were approved for 1-2 children under the age of 4!!!!  I can't stop bouncing. (I wish my Apple Mac computer did the little animations then I could show you better how I feel  But I'm sure you can guess!

Bluebells xxx


----------



## crazybabe

CONGRATULATIONS bluebell,

I can imagine that you must be jumping for joy with your news, that is so lovely, we are just at the start of our journey, information evening 23rd April, Prep course 6th, 7th and 9th May, and I can't wait, I got to stop myself from getting excited sometimes, but its so nice o be able to think positively after failed treatments and to know that at the end of this journey we will have our child (Hopefully) we will get approved  .

Have they told you how long it will take know to get a match for you and intros etc.  

Good Luck hun,

p.s Please feel free to post me anytime you want a chat.

Love

crazybabe


----------



## everhopeful

CONGRATS BLUEBELLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

    

Just shows, all the worrying, and you really didn't need to!!!
Well done, hope you hear something really soon.

 x


----------



## Mummyof2

Bluebells - congratulations to you and dh.  It is a great feeling passing at panel.  I remember it well.  Dh and I were on cloud nine.  It felt like we had got a   pregnancy test because we knew we were going to get a baby.    Hope you don't have too long a wait to be matched - which is an even greater feeling


----------



## jan welshy

Hi folks, no news from us.
Congrats bluebell.

I say no news, my job is under threat and so will the adoption if it is cut.
Will know more wednesday, been really ill with worry, lost about a stone (not htat I jad any to lose). Crying all the time, when not in work. On sleeping tablets to try and get back to some sense of slepping pattern.

Thismight be for a reason, maybe I ma supposed to change jobs now, but as I was not doing it myself someone up there thought they'd give me a push.

Hope you are alll well.

Welshy


----------



## superal

Jan - so sorry you are feeling this way, I hope things improve for you! 

In the mean time I'm sending you a cyber hug! 
Love
Andrea
x


----------



## jan welshy

Ta very much Andrea. Need alot of those lately. Just when we are nearing having family of our own, something comes and blows it out the water, just can't do it if job goes down.


----------



## Old Timer

Jan

So sorry you are having this worry with work, hope next week brings you better news.

Big Hugs ((((())))))
Love
OT x


----------



## fiona1

Jan  

Well we have news....................................................

Please read my signature. I can stop being so   about posting now and relax. Just has the call we are over the moon DS asked why I was crying, I said because I was happy  

Cannot believe we are nearly there.

F


----------



## Mummyof2

Fiona - Thank goodness your   have been answered.      What a relief to you, dh and ds that ds no 2 is coming to stay.

Welshy - so sorry to hear that you are feeling so down about possibly losing your job.  As you don't know when you will be matched, perhaps you could get another job elsewhere before then?  I was made redundant from my job after 8 years and luckily walked into another job straightaway plus got a few thousand redundancy from the first job so it all worked out ok for me - perhaps it will for you.  I was at my second job for 6 years until I became pregnant with my son so left.  I've not worked since and my ds is now 7.  We manage on dh's wages although we cannot afford luxuries without saving for them for a while but I enjoy being home.  You might get an adoption allowance when you do get matched, and you would also get child benefit, working tax credit and family tax credit if you are on a low income so quite a lot of monetary help which might be enough to live on?  Although I do not know your lifestyle, I am a stay at home mum so perhaps you could be as well in due course?  Try not to look on the bleakest scenario.     again.


----------



## wynnster

Jan - I'm so sorry to hear you're having a tough time - I'm not sure what you do for a living or what your circumstances/plans when you're matched but is it a definate that you couldn't adopt if you were made redundant? 
Hope and pray that things sort themselves out soon and you get some good news for once!!!  

Fiona - Congratulations! Over the Moon for you  

Bluebells - Congratulations to you too - Hope you don't have a long wait for a match 

Hope everyone else is well 

xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

feehilyfan, I hope all goes well for you on 16th April.  Thinking of you on your special day.  Set up a new Index topic for you so you can run off all your good wishes to add to your adoption book memories.


----------



## crazybabe

feehilyfan - I hope all goes well for you on 16th April.  I will be thinking of you on your special day.  

Hi Saphy -How are you today 

Hi to everyone else, I still feel rough and look it     

 to you all

love  

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Fee -what quiz

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Ok then Il be there - although I'm S***t at quizzes

crazybabe


----------



## superal

Hi everyone

Had my first crap day at work today..........it had to happen sooner rather than later, I've put it down to PMT but what a day!!!

Crazybabe & feehilyfan - good luck with the quiz!!  ( The most popular song Sung in the world is .................happy birthday just in case that comes up, I'm crap at quiz nights to but I know that so thought I would pass it on!!)

Feehilyfan - good luck for tomorrow, left a message on the other thread!!

Fiona - EXCELLENT news, so pleased for you!!

Friendlyperson - I am so chuffed that things are going great for you after all this time, I look forward to hearing all about your new DS, you'll have to think of a FF screen name for him!

Love to everyone else.

Andrea
x


----------



## everhopeful

Fiona

Soooo happy to read your news! You must be thrilled 

Massive congrats, brilliant news!

 

Lots of love and best wishes

Everhopeful xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Sorry Girls

I missed the quiz I was watching extream makeover on sky - gosh what a difference they make to people, I need something to boost my self esteem and confidence

speak later

crazybabe


----------



## ritzi

hello all  

fiona - great news   cannot wait to hear about your ds or dd........update needed now s/he is officially yours  

andrea - pmt always a good excuse - have a glass of wine and relax - they happen to the best of us   

don't do the chat room - i can never log in   so gave up eventually.....hope you had fun!

hello to everyone else - i'm off to the bath now and to try to get some sleep before tomorrow (panel)....not sure how much i'll get as when nervous i pee every hour or so (SORRY TMI)  

ritz.


----------



## keemjay

YAY fiona - great news    you can relax now

jan - sorry to hear about your job stress..hope you get good news tomorrow   

superal - sorry you had a crap day  hope tomorrow is better 

we have a court date  couple of weeks time..will be soooo pleased to get there and finally hit the end of this road..before we start all over again 

love to all

kj x


----------



## fiona1

Keemjay - Good luck with court. I will be intrested to hear how it goes, we are right behind you  

Ritzi - Good luck for tomorrow. i am sure it will be fine. What time is it?

Fiona


----------



## superal

KJ - Excellent news about a court date & then like you say you'll be doing it all over again very soon.

Ritzi - best of luck, will check in later to see how you've got on but I'm sure it will be exciting news!

Fiona - YES update your signature now everything is final & you don't feel as though you will jinx anything now!! 

Today is another day & hopefully work will just be as great as it has been.  A busy afternoon, yesterday, which ended with our supervisor saying we were unprofessional.............makes you feel good doesn't it & with PMT it just about topped my day!!   

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## fiona1

Andrea   hope today is better for you.

Fiona


----------



## fiona1

Feehilyfan - Fan bloody tastic, Congratulations to you both.

Fiona


----------



## crazybabe

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU, CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU      

   You must feel so happy and excited  I can only imagine how you feel   here's lots of  for you both, I bet you can't wait to meet your little angel, what gender have you been matched with hun, girl or boy and what age.  Awwwwwwww I am so excited for you  , we had a letter from ST. D today to confirm our place on the may prep course, I can't wait.

Speak to you soon Feehilyfan

love

crazybabe


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

superal said:


> Today is another day & hopefully work will just be as great as it has been. A busy afternoon, yesterday, which ended with our supervisor saying we were unprofessional.............makes you feel good doesn't it & with PMT it just about topped my day!!
> 
> Love
> Andrea
> x


 hope tomorrow is even better xxx


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Fiona - Fantastic news, congratulations.

Keemjay - Glad you have got a court date.  Hope you have a wonderful day.

Feehilyfan - Congratulations.  Looking forward to reading your updates.

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All

Fiona, fantastic news, am so happy for you all.

KJ, glad you have your date through, what a day that wil be to remember.

Andrea, hope today went better.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

MJ - Tomorrow for you is just going to be soooooooo good, I remember meeting our 2 for the first time like it was yesterday.  DS has been with us 11 years & DD 6½ years.

Feehilyfan - good FF user names for your 2.  I'm boring as I just call my 2 DS & DD!!  I did think of calling DS "Kevin" at one point as in the stroppy teenager & DD "angel" as she is my angel sent to me when I was giving up hope of not having a baby in our lives!!

Thankyou to everyone who wished me a better day at work today, it worked, we had a fantastic day and hopefully it was just a blip yesterday & for all I know our supervisor may have PMT as well!!   Blo*dy PMT HONESTLY!!!

OT - How are things progressing for you, I know you have been matched & you have dates planned but are you managing to fill your days doing stuff to pass the time?

Coxy - Have been meaning to say I love the picture of your doggy!! We used to have a chocolate Labrador which sadly died nearly 2 years ago now.  We have a very faithfull black Labrador who misses his pal, our black Labrador is 12 yrs old.  DD only said the other day that when this dog dies can we get another but a chocolate one again!!??  

Right off to bed as I am really knacker ed!

Love to all!!  hugs for those who need it &   for those who need them!!

Andrea
x


----------



## superal

Nicky - we adopted our DS when he was nearly 4 and I think I'm one of a few who have adopted an "older" child, yes 4 is classed as an older child!!

Our DS already had his own little personality, could talk so could ask us for things, tell us how he was feeling, was dry through the day which a baby isn't so nappy changing!!

We had no sleepless nights with him, no teething problems so YES there are advantages of having an older child BUT please do not feel as though you are pressurised into anything that you don't feel happy about.

SW will use tactics like adding children's comments on their forms to add "emotion" it does work.

Our DS said he just wanted a forever Mummy & Daddy but if he drove a motorbike it would be great..............good job DH had/has a motorbike then!

Laughed about the pool the little girl wanted.............maybe you could add a paddling pool rather than a swimming pool.  

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi MJ

How did the 01st Intro go today hun - Hope it all went well

Crazybabe


----------



## HHH

wonderful news Feehilyfan....not long til meeting day......so excited for you  

Congratulations Ritzi  - so pleased you got there without further delays

We are just having a gorgeous time with BBB. He has grown upwards and outwards and we LOVE HIM!!
We had a hospital appt this week as there were concerns, in December, about areas of his development. BUT after meeting the consultant our BBB has now been discharged as they have no concerns at all about him!! Hurrah! what a little star...

He continues to amaze me and i can spend ages just watching him and being down on the floor playing...i am such a lucky lady.

DH does back to work tomorrow...so its just mummy and BBB all day...we have plans for tues, music with mummy on weds and a toddler groups on thursday!! Wish me luck!!

hugs to all 
HHH


----------



## Old Timer

HHH, what a lovely post and so good to hear BBB has been discharged.  I'm sure you'll both soon get used to DH being back at work though it will be strange at first.

My DH is taking 4 weeks off for intros and then the first couple of weeks at home.

Andrea, thanks for asking after me.  We get the APR Monday/Tuesday to read and do our bit, will be interesting to see what the SWs have said and hopefully give me more confidence that things will go right!  I spoke to Littlie's SW's Manager the other day and she is so positive about the match, it was lovely to hear but I still think they are talking about someone else!  

We went to choose the buggy, car seat etc yesterday and they are being put by ready for us to pay and collect after panel.  I had a great time and DH was really impressed with my choice of buggy.  Felt a bit odd not having a bump though!

MJ, hope you are surviving intros!  Your updates are fantastic to read.

FP, we went for the Nipper in the end.  Hope you are having fun getting organised too!

Hope everyone is well.

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

OT - its weird buying pushchairs without a bump eh? everybody else in the shop is looking huge and there you are nimbly folding and fiddling with them all  i did enjoy saying to the shop assistant who asked why i wouldnt be wanting the infant seat part 'because i'm having a 13 month old not a newborn'!! great you have things put by, more things to tick off your list
4 weeks of intros  

HHH - glad everything is going smoothly..i was dreading DH going back to work, i didnt want the little bubble we were in to ever burst, but real life has to kick in eventually!  great news BBB has been discharged 

kj x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi KJ

Not 4 weeks of intros!  DH has 4 weeks off to cover intros and the first 2 weeks at home, intros are 10 days!  Sorry if I confused you....

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

ah ok, i get it..i did re-read your post to check and thought 'no she's def put 4 weeks *AND THEN * the first couple of weeks at home'  10 days sounds more like it!!

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

HHH - good news that BBB has been discharged.  Sounds like you are going to be busy doing lovely mummy things.  Enjoy  

OT - we went to Mothercare for a couple of hours yesterday.  Bought some nappies but we weren't sure what size he is so we bought the bigger size as he can always grow into them if they are not his size now.  It was difficult trying to choose a buggy but we have narrowed it down to Quinny Zapp and Maclaren Quest, which both seem good choices.  MacLaren Quest is a great practical buggy but the Zapp is more stylish with 3 wheels so we cannot decide yet.  I didn't have the weirdness of having no bump shopping for a buggy as we had ds with us so I could say we didn't need from newborn as we had kept that equipment from having ds.  Dh kept having a wobble about someone from work coming in and spotting him looking at buggys as no-one at work knows about the adoption yet, except HR and his boss.  We had a nice time though and I must admit to getting very soppy and sentimental over the winnie the pooh fleeces    What is the APR you get Monday/Tuesday?  Not heard of that.  Dh has to take a month off work for introductions including 2 weeks at home.  We have 10 days of introductions too in that timescale.

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies and Gents  

FP-i have the MacLaren techno XLR and love it's hood as it has an extra section thats zipped in and comes down to shade baby plus rain cover is tiny and comes with foot muff/boot where as some of the others cost about £55 for matching one- i got mine off ebay for £90 less then RRP as it was 2months old however perfect!

OT- sounds like your getting there- has it sunk in yet? 

KJ- hows things going? 

Hi to everyone else-thinking of you however no time to do personals due to being busy with intros! they are going really well-not long now till moving day 

xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

MJ - what a bargain you had with your buggy.  I saw that model and thought it was great but a bit more pricey than the Quest.  I'll have a look on ebay for one in a minute.  Glad to hear that intros are going well.  Poor little mite, wanting to come home with mummy and daddy and couldn't -   to you for the heart tugging you must have felt.  Won't be long until she is home for good


----------



## Mummyof2

I am composing my list of things to ask the foster carer when I meet her on the 13th of May.  Can anyone give me any pointers on what to ask?  I've got what routine, allergies, likes and dislikes, how to comfort him, how to distract him, what fabric conditioner and washing powder (to replicate the smell at home) but now my mind is blank


----------



## Mummyof2

Wow what a good list.  Thanks for that.  Will add them now.


----------



## keemjay

MJ - it soo hard when they are confused about why they cant come with you.but try and think of it in a positive way..that this is part of them making the transition in their little heads..its a great sign that she even understands that she is going to be coming with you eventually and right now her little brain is trying to fit it all together. its very hard leaving them behind but all this intros thang does work and have its worth. i remember one day when we dropped littlie back to FC she didnt know who she was meant to be waving goddbye too and we knew then that she was starting to realise what was going on....

all fine here thanks for asking..busy planning a celebration party for the BH weekend   so cant wait to get court outta the way

FP - i'm so excited to see you posting these questions    think you've got it covered really..re the music i asked the FC what radio station she listened to as jingles and ads etc are very repetitive and could be something the child has heard alot!

kj x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

MJ, no I'm afraid I'm still not in the land of believing!  Everyone else is so positive but even now my heart will break if anything went wrong  I am really amazed at the feelings I have for Littlie without even having met him but I am waiting for it all to go wrong - too used to disappointment of ivf I guess!  Its great to hear things are going well and DD is obviously working things out in her head, just tugs the heart strings for you though!

FP, I sat and wrote a long list of questions for FC but it took 3 phone calls to finally find out what washing powder she uses!  She literally just talked and talked about him answering questions without me asking them.  Last night I finally got to ask about washing powder and she uses whatever is on offer at the time so doesn't think we need to worry about switching ours.  The APR is the report that gets written about the match and goes to panel along with the CPR and Form F.  We have to write why we think we are the right parents for him but only after seeing what the SWs have said!  I liked the Zapp but its not robust enough for what we need and surprisingly its heavier than the Nipper!  

Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Mj

So glad intros are going really well, it must of been so upsetting when DD said that she wantedd to come home with you, but nice in a way that she is understanding whats going on, I am sure you will have a fab time today to - I have mixed emotions at the moment I am really looking forward to to information evening on wed with St. D but also a little anxious as I feel as we are being judged and we want to do everything right, but it's our start of the journey and we are that one step closer to finding our child.

Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

MJ - thanks for the info - can't believe I'm asking these questions finally either  

OT - good job I log on here then as I have never been told anything about an APR report   Who writes it?  My sw or child's sw?  I too am now very attached to my littlie and we have said if this match falls through we will pack in the adoption as he is a special little chap to us and we have set our heart on him and no other child will do now.   We would go to appeal if they suddenly say no.     Can't think why they would though as everyone seems to think it is a very good match, including us


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Just a quickie to say that I came accross this site and thought it may be helpful to others, It's suffolk's website but holds lots of info with form examples, leaflets, links to sites, contact details etc etc

http://www.suffolk.gov.uk/CareAndHealth/FosteringAndAdoption/Adoption/ATOZ.htm

It's lovely reading how well everyone is doing and the excitement of meeting your children - I'm a bit hooked reading about you all!

We had our 6 month review this morning, no changes to make so took less than half an hour!

Kim x

/links


----------



## askingangels

Hello Everyone   

There is so much good news on here at the moment it is really nice to read. It gives us all hope that it will happen one day.

Well after a lot of pestering I feel like something is moving. I have finally got my SW to put us on the national register. She asked me to say that if a child comes up in the LA at the same time I will prioritise the LA child. I was quite angry because surely we should go with the best match not just because they are local.  

We are going to an exchange day tonight which is ran by the national register. It is one for the region i live in and all LAs and a few VAs are going to be there. Does anyone have any ideas what I should expect. I am really nervous and think it will be a really emotional night. Another thing the 2 siblings we turned down have not been placed yet and I think there details and pics (which we didnt see) will be there. 

SW is coming out tomorrow night to leave details of a little girl 2yrs old. She has a few attachment issues. Hardly surprising when she has had 3 carers plus BM. Poor Thing. Any advice. We have to have a read of the form and let our SW know if we want to be considered. I am thinking yes at the moment but need to read the form.

Sorry for the quick post but at work.

Be back later.

Sx


----------



## Mummyof2

Kimmy - thanks for that excellent link.  Well done on finding it.  It's very comprehensive.  Why don't you add it to the "useful information for all" section.


----------



## Old Timer

Hi All

FP - The APR is written by both the child's sw and your sw and the bit we have to do can be done by SW or you, according to the form!  We have also been sent the support plan and parental responsibility check list so we are aware of these things before panel.  Unfortunately our LA are very strict on the 10 day regulation regarding us having the form which annoys me as we could do our bit and they could still get it out to panel members in time for the 9th May panel but there is nothing we can do to get them to shift - I have tried!  Like you we would fight to get this match approved if anything did go wrong.

Kimmy, hope you get some good news soon.

Askingangels, our littlie had been moved about a fair bit and has only been settled with fc since Xmas really but he has made good attachments at nursery and to fc and her family so there is hope.  Read the form and see how you feel, we read 2, the first in November was so not right for us and we had this gut feeling, the 2nd felt so different and the excitement hit us both straight away.  Don't feel you have to accept a child incase you don't get offered another, they would prefer you turned down as many as needs be to find the match rather than have a disruption after placement.  Good luck.

Hi to everyone.
Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Askingangels

Glad things has finally started moving for you hun, its horrible isn't it this waiting game I hope the details of the little girl 2yrs old are very good match for you. I have read that most children has a few attachment issues - But I'm sure you will be fine as you will give that child so much love, care and support like you said it's hardly surprising when she has had 3 carers plus BM. I hope you will find a match soon hun, it will lovely for you.    We have our information evening tomorrow before we start our prep course 06th, 7th and 9th may, I don't know what to expect, so any advice will be appreciated. 


Hi MJ - How did the intro go today hun, It won't be to long know before you bring DS and DD home.


Take care

crazybabe


----------



## Ruthiebabe

Hi

an update from us. We had our SW out to visit yesterday, although she said before she came out that it wasn't to start the HS as that wouldn't start till may. So she "visited us at home" but it wasn't a "home visit"!!  

anyways, after we did what she needed to go through with us she then asked if we minded if she did the health and safety survey and go through our support network........HS or not-HS, that is the question.

Its not that we minded at all......apart from the fact that i wouldn't have left the bottle of calpol out on the stairs, and would have cleaned the bathroom......ho hum!

anyway I've now decided that we have formally started our HS, even if SW says otherwise......no stopping us now,

xxruthie


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Fiona - fab news....congrats!

Jan - sorry to hear about the stress with your job, hope you can sort something out.

Kimmy - hope you hear some good news soon, thinking of you. 

Ruthie - good luck with HS.

Askingangels - hope this little girl is the one for you.

Crazybabe - the info. evening is informal and you get an overview of the process, with the opportunity to ask any questions.  I'm sure you will enjoy it.

FP - it's fab to see you asking questions ... can feel the excitement in your posts.

KJ - Great news on the court date.

Hi to everyone else

Laine xxx


----------



## superal

Fee - Have a wonderful time tomorrow, you will remember this for the rest of your life.

Don't forget those important things to take, camera & tissues, you'll need both!!!

Why not start a new thread tomorrow or tonight when ever you have time to let us know how your getting on.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## fiona1

Fee - All the best for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.

Fiona


----------



## HHH

How exciting for Fee.....it's just soooooo great...can't wait to hear more
HHH


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Girlies

Just to let you all that my information evening went really well, there was a couple in their mid 50's who had adopted a 7 year old girl and had a rough time during the process by the sounds of things but the little girl has come on heaps and bounds, it was very interesting and it was nice that we were in the same situation as the other couples and to meet them before our prep course in may, I am looking forward to the prep course now in May - another step forward  

Feehillyfan - Good luck for tomorrow babe, not long now and your DS and DD come home with you for good

How is everyone else ?

Love to you all

crazybabe


----------



## sjm78

Enjoy today fee look forward to hearing all about it.
Sarah


----------



## Dee

*Cash prizes on offer .... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=135195.0*


----------



## Tibbelt

Fee - thinking of you today honey! Enjoy every minute!    

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Feehilyfan - hope all went well today - sure it did - will go and look at the link you posted  

Laine - thanks for thinking of me.  How are you getting on - not long until littlie will be 2  

Crazybabe - sounds like you enjoyed your information evening.  Well done.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi feehillyfan

So glad to hear everything went really well and the bubble and squeak are already calling you both their mummy and daddy - that is so wonderful, we had our info evening last night and we can't wait to the next stage (prep course) Roll on the 6th May     

Give them a hug from me

Love

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Yes the day after the Bank Holiday - I am really looking forward, not sur if I am looking forward to the home study though, is it more stressful than the prep course, I should imagine it is as its more of a personal thing - Does it take long after Home study for it to go to panel, matching etc.

Have a lovely time with bubble & squeak tomorrow hun   

love

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

I need your advice fee - I was thinking of sending a thank you card to ST D to thank them for their tme at the info evening last night and as a token of our appreciation for supporting us - what do you think or wouldn't you do that, I don't want to sound to them as being too rushed.

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Thanks hun,enjoy tomorrow
       

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

Did you work full time  - does adoption leave start from the time you get matched or from the time your intros start - sorry I'm not really dull, honest

crazybabe


----------



## crazybabe

~Thanks Fee

I'l let you go to bed now       for tomorrow - Let me know how you get on ok

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Feehilyfan

So pleased today went well and you have finally met with your littlies.  Sounds as though you have a busy time over the next week or so, enjoy!

Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

is this the crazy and feehily private thread  

glad all went well today fee..such a lovey feeling hearing those magical words  hope tomorrow is just as fab 

kj x


----------



## Ermey

oooooooooooooooooooh Feehilyfan, ad SOOOOO happy for you!

               



I'm not surprised you were blubbing when they said I love you, how lovely! Sounds like all is going so well. Not long now till they are properly moved in with their mummy and daddy!


----------



## Mummyof2

Feehilyfan - wonderful. Thanks for sharing all this with us.  It sounds like it's going just fab


----------



## everhopeful

FeehilyFan - you sound so happy! I am so pleased things are going well for your intros. Not long to go now! Sleep as much between now and placement!!

Hi everyone else  
Not had chance to read back over all the news, but I know everyone's busy in their own stage. Here, things are going well, and we're just 3 weeks away from starting our intros for #2 DD   The time is going so fast, and I'm not quite ready! I need to wash all the new sheets and unpack all the bits and bobs we've bought. Also got some toys down from the loft that DD wants to pass onto her new baby sister, and they all need cleaning. And then there's all the ordinary household stuff that I want to get done beforehand, because I just know that they wont get done once newbie is here!
Helpppp!!!!! So much to do and such little time!!!!  
Think the realisation is just sinking in, and the panic is overtaking the calm exterior!! I've started with palpatations and dizziness!!!
Sounds like I'll have the perfect chance tomorrow to get cracking, if the weather's as bad as the forecast says!!


----------



## Old Timer

Feehilyfan - I'm so pleased all is going well with intros, hope you manage to get some rest over the next week before they move in.

Ever, when do you go to panel?  We have 5 weeks now until intros and other than ordering the bed and buying some little bits I've not done much at all.  I've got the 1st week of May off so may get some bits done then, well will have to as I am working right up to intros.

FP, how are you doing?  Are you getting organised now?

MJ, hope all is well with you and your Littlies.  Have they moved in yet?

KJ, we are getting a Funpod!  My Aunt has them in her shop and the one on display was £83 so a bit cheaper than online, not sure how much we will end up paying.  

Hi to everyone else.

We went to a craft show yesterday and DH was determined to buy a door plaque and height chart with Littlies name on.  They are nice and he wants to have pictures in our family book of them in place to show it as Littlie's room.  Will panel think we are jumping the gun having things with his name on?  DH is so excited and sure all will be well, its great to see but I am still being a bit cautious.

Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful

Hi OT

We are at matching panel on 8th May (one week on Thursday!!!!)


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Feehilyfan  

How are you both, glad everything is going well, can you give me a bit of information please, what happens at the prep course, we start ours the 06th May and are a bit nervous what to except form us, do they observe us etc.

everHopeful - Good luck for the panel 8th May, not long now hun


Thanks

crazybabe


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi everyone, can anyone tell me what to put in our video for matching panel?  Got no ideas really and how long is it supposed to be?  Thanks in advance


----------



## superal

Hi friendlyperson - I can't really help you as we never had to do anything like a video BUT I'm sure someone else can help you.  I wouldn't have it to long though!!

Lots going on at the moment.

I hope things are going well for those doing introductions at the moment, they are very tiring BUT so rewarding & they don't last forever & the day you bring your children home is just FANTASTIC!!

For those of you waiting for matching panels, I hope your keeping yourselves busy with all those last minute jobs you keep putting off, you know the sort of jobs I mean, getting down to the last bit of ironing - I never can!!, cleaning out cupboards to sore all the new stuff your going to be needing and so on!!

For all of you who are stile waiting, it will happen & it will be so worth it & the waiting goes out of the window.....................friendlyperson is someone who had a heck of a wait & just read her posts now with all the positive things going on & not one mention of how long of a wait shes had.............I'm sure with alot of you you won't have to wait as long as she had to!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi FP- right we did a pain staking 6mins dvd! well worth it as we got 30mins back of our 2! we did their photo book and did the dvd in the same order and wording, we started with us saying "hi x and x we are your new mummy and daddy- lets have a look around your new home" then i was in the dvd showing them round and dh was filming and talking as he walked around the house! our DD loved it and watched it non stop, it helped as she had seen us and got used to our voice, i would defo try and get some dvd of your new little one to give you a feel form him and also for your DS to see his new brother (i hope i am not getting you confused with another FFer)

 to everyone- will try and post soon

hugs

M J
xxx


----------



## keemjay

MJ - hope intros going well..i couldnt find your thread 
must be nearly time to bring them home!
kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

MJ - thanks for the help with the video.  We have seen a video of littlie (who is gorgeous) but my sw is keeping it until after matching panel     She sent ds out of the room while we watched the video as she did not think it appropriate for him to watch   As littlie is only 15 months now it is difficult to think what would hold his attention.  Will use your input though.  I've checked with our sw and she said that 15 mins is long enough.  We need to do it to take along to our first meeting with fc on the 15th of May.  We have already done the family introduction book as we had to do it to take along to approval panel (2 years ago) and then our sw kept it.  Luckily we kept a copy on our computer so I can refer to that as you suggested.  I think I will take a bit of footage of ds no 1 going down his slide and bouncing on his trampoline   Not keen on being videod myself but needs must!


----------



## keemjay

sorry a me me post..just want to say we've been to court and Littlie is now all ours    
sorry being lazy copied and pasted from another thread

we had a lovely day..though it started out extremely stressful as got stuck in dreadful traffic and nearly missed our blooming time slot which was 9.30  left 1 hr 15 mins for a 25 min journey but it just wasnt enough..we had no idea if they'd wait for us or not..we didnt even know where we were going, just the street name, there was no room whatsoever for getting lost! we parked up in some leisure centre 2 mins after we were supposed to be there..picture the 2 of us in our smart clothes, running down the road with littlie in the pushchair yelling 'omg which bl00dy building is it?' as they all looked like office blocks! we screeched thru the door, both dying for the loo just as littlies sw came down looking worried but saying 'dont worry they will wait' PHEW!!!! never been so stressed in my life! after everything thats happened it would have been the last straw if this bit had gone t*ts up 

anyway it all went fine after that..it was very quick, just a quick chat with the judge, littlie went all coy and wouldnt talk  we'd been coaching her to bow and say 'your honour'  and she was doing it brilliantly at home but of course did not perform..she did bow to him tho from my arms..she was very smiley and happy though! we took photos with the judge and downstairs with sw and the crest and that was it! we went for coffee and cake and then popped into our adoption toddler group where we had 'congratulations' sung to us. then we went to the farm and had a lovely picnic with bubbles and yummies to eat. amazingly it didnt rain after it had poured in the morning..
so all in all a lovely day despite the beginning 

its been such a journey but we've finally made it 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

KJ - aaah, how sweet teaching her to bow - what a nightmare getting there but sounds like all turned out well in the end         YIPPEE


----------



## sjm78

Conratulations KJ so typical to get stuck in traffic and end up rushing on such an important day.

MJ sorry you cant post us all your exciting news feel free to pm anytime you want to share special moments hope everything going great must be nearly time to come home for good keep us posted.

Sarah


----------



## Tibbelt

Congratulation KJ, wonderful news!    

Mj - yuou must be bringing your 2 home and day now! Bet you can't wait! Enjoy every minute honey    

Fee - hope intros continue to go well  

Hello to everyone else, hope you're all ok and having a good week.

Can I pick your brains please?  We're nearing the end of homestudy and have got to the bits and bobs of paperwork stage - we've been given a pet questionnaire which we need to fill in, we have 1 cat (quite old - nearly 11!) and he mainly stays inside although we do force him into the garden every so often! But he never goes far. In view of this, and the fact that he had cat flu when he was a tiny kitten and so has some immunity, we haven't had him vacinnated for years... are social services goin to insist that we do? I've spoken to our local vet who says humans can't catch the feline diseases they vaccinate against and that, given our cats lifestyle he's not at risk... just feel that it's a bit silly if they do insist!

Sorry - long waffle   ! But has anyone else been in this situation? All advice gratefully received!

Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Mummyof2

Hi, we have 3 cats, all unvaccinated.  Cats weren't even mentioned in our homestudy and we didn't have a pet questionnaire to complete either.  We were told if our dog was classed as a dangerous breed (he isn't) we would have to get a vet's profile done on him and his temperament, at our cost.  We didn't mention our cats, canaries or fish and neither did SW


----------



## ritzi

tibbelt

we have 2 cats - no questions asked   i think it's down to the individual SW to decide what to do.....

sorry not much help  

ritz.


----------



## everhopeful

Hiya!

We don't have cats, but I'd suggest not mentioning anything about cat flu and no vaccinations to the SW. If they don't ask, why offer information?!!  
Sometimes it doesn't always pay to be too honest with SS!!!!  

x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

KJ- WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOO so happy for you all- now just waiting for baby bro matching panel to go through!

FP- our dvd was 6mins however could have been longer if DH had spent more time in each room just "showing" the rooms as such- we sent our 2 a teddy each and put their teddy in each pic for them to find (bit like "wheres wally" and it worked well!)

Sorry i cant post much info about intros (i am sure you all understand why- we just have to protect our ID! and the childrens) however we have 2 sleeping children upstairs!   they came home yesterday!  we had a great day together however today i think we are all coming down with "post intro bugs" we are all sniffling so both children have had a dose of calpol and DH and i have had some painkillers!   off to bed soon as DS decided to get up this morning at 5.45 to chet to his toys and by 6.15 DH got him up and brought him into bed with us with a lovely stinky nappy for mummy to change! ohh lucky me!   DD didnt get up until 7.45am (she slept for nearly 13hours!)

Hi to everyone else

  

M J
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi MJ

Glad everything is going so well for you, we start our prep course next week YIPEEEEEEEEEEE

crazybabe


----------



## keemjay

MJ - fab you have your little ones home at last..great feeling eh? 5.45 start  sending get well    to you all..these intros take a lot out of you

OT - great news you're getting a funpod..you'll love it..littlieuse hers all the time... playdoh, 'helping' chop for dinner, making cakes and angel delight..and sometimes she eats her lunch in there too..sort of novelty factor, makes her eat a bit more without her realising!

kj x


----------



## Tibbelt

MJ - oh how wonderful to have your children sleeping upstairs!     Am so pleased for you! Enjoy every minute of being a mummy and hope the sniffles don't develop further! 

Everyone - Thanks for all the info re the cats... unfortunately the question re vaccines is on the questionaire we have to complete so we'll have to be honest but just explain why he's not had vaccines for years and if they insist we'll get them done!   

Sorry for the short post - got to get cracking at work but wanted to say thanks.

Have a good day all
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

MJ - So lovely to hear your littlie's are finally home! Hope you're all feeling better soon  

Tibbelt - Just be honest like you say.  I dont recall a question about vaccination though   and we have a pooch and 2 moggies...

KJ - Congratulations - Great to hear your story   and a lovely way to celebrate too 

FP - Hows the video coming on  

Feehilyfan - Are they home now?  

Crazybabe - Best od luck with Prep - I remember being so nervous but once there we both really enjoyed it 

Andrea - Thankyou for your wise words as always  

Kimmy x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

MJ, so pleased you have your children home at last, I'm sure you'll get used to the early mornings!!  

KJ, congrats on littlie becoming officially yours.  Enjoy your time togehter befor elittle bro arrives.

Sarah, could you say the cat is a house cat so doesn't need jabs?  We have 2 cats and had to fill in the questionnaire.

We heard this morning that friends of ours have been linked so am really pleased for them.  They have gone out of county as we still have no sibling groups locally and they wouldn't consider just one.  Just have one other couple to go and then our little group from the prep course will have their families.

Off to Ikea today!

Love
OT x


----------



## Tibbelt

Hi all,
Hope oyu have had a good day.

Just a quick post (got an early start tomorrow so please forgive the lack of personals - have to get to bed!) but just wanted to say that we talked to our SW about our cat's vaccines and she said not to worry... shouldn't be a problem! Typical me, was worrying unecessarily!  

thank all again for your advice
lots of love and night night
Sarah
xxx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi MJ

I bet it's so lovely to have the children at home with you at last, hope everything going ok for you all and children have settled in ok. We start our prep course next tuesday, wednesday and Friday, i'm looking forward to it.

Hi to everyone else, sorry this is short post just that I have had a busy day at work and so tired.


Speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## everhopeful

Morning all!  

Just wanted to post this morning, cos I need to let out my emotions!!
Just spoken with FC and it turns out that newbie is a poorly baby, with a bad cold and cough and 'icky 'ick  
We meet her and start intro's in 2 weeks time, and all of a sudden I feel like a helpless mum. My stomach's in knots, and I just want to be there for her.

Now, my logical brain is telling me "what good would I be anyway? This little lady doesn't know me from adam. The best place for her to be right now is with FC, where she feels secure and loved", but then my heart's telling me "My baby girl is out there, and is poorly sick, and I need to be with her" !

 Ooh, I think my mummy instinct has kicked in already. 
It's a horrible feeling of helplessness. The last thing the FC needs right now is for me to be ringing every hour to see how baby's doing. She's got enough on, in looking after her. And then again, I don't want to seem not-bothered.

Awww, I've just had a lovely text from FC saying "Thanks for a lovely message. It makes me feel that you will love and care for her like I do, and that will make her going a bit better x "   OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I feel so torn in emotion, I am so excited and happy to be close to meeting our baby girl, and gutted that I'm taking her away from FC. The first time we went through this for DD, we were in the dark really, and didn't realise the impact on DD's FC until the day of placement. And since then, she's told be how hard she found it.
With newbie, her FC has already made me aware of how difficult it'll be for her, and so we're all going to be feeling mixed emotions.

What a bloomin' rollercoaster we're on again! 
Praying that newbie gets better very soon, and FC can enjoy her last fortnight with her.  

x


----------



## cindyp

Just a quick post, DS is refusing to go to bed so I keep having to pop upstairs  

MJ, how lovely that your littlies are home with you at last, enjoy every moment.

Fee, not long for you too.

Ever, I bet you can't believe you will soon be a Mum of 2.

FP, we never had to do a video, thank God because I always come across terrible on film.  

Gotta go, I can hear footsteps again.

love and good wishes to all
Cindy


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

MJ - Glad to hear that your little ones are home at last.  We were poorly for the first 2 weeks after we bought our little one home, just coughs and colds etc, apparently it is quite common, it is probably the tiredness after introductions, they really wiped us out but it is lovely to have the little one's home.

Ever - You will soon be off the rollercoaster and have your baby girl home to look after forever - not long now.

We have just got back from Center Parcs with 3 children under 4 so an early night is called for.  They were all so excited so have not had much sleep, nor have we!

Best wishes to everyone else.

Tracey x


----------



## Mummyof2

mj -          YOUR CHILDREN ARE HOME   
  Hope you all feel better soon.  I've got a bad cough keeping me awake at night so feeling **** myself.

Ever -   to you for your kind heart and strong maternal instincts.

Feehilyfan - what news?  

Thanks for the comments re video.  We've not started doing it yet.  Got so much to do. We did buy a second hand buggy at the weekend off Ebay and then found out our settling in allowance will only be given for new items with receipts    Got to sell that back on Ebay now and go to Mothercare where there is 10% off at the moment on the buggy we like.  Our Adopter's Report was submitted yesterday and we got to see a copy of it.  Once again weight was brought up as an issue but on the whole it read ok.  Some mistakes that I asked to be changed and which were.  Found out our sw had the info on littlie for 6 weeks before sending it to us  

We are going away for the Bank Holiday so will be quiet again for a few days

Bye for now


----------



## Mummyof2

Gone very quiet on here lately  

Just heard that we need to get our crb checks re-done as they have almost expired so matching panel has been put back a month -   (or perhaps 2 if we don't get our crbs returned in time).


----------



## Old Timer

FP 

Sorry to hear your panel has been delayed, hope they get the crbs done quickly.

Everyones enjoying the sunshire 

Love
OT x


----------



## magenta

So sorry to hear that friendly person.  I hope you get them re-issued very quickly and can get to panel as soon as they can manage. To be honest - I process CRBS checks (scotland) and we can usually get repeat ones through in a matter of a few weeks as long as no details have changed since last one.  Just rermember to put your old certificate number on the form as they use this to 'fast track' some of the past history stuff.


Magenta x


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

FP- Massive  for this- i   they get them put through quickly for you,i know our CRB's were about to hit a year when we went to panel however it was never raised as an issue however i know for us to go for our legal part our CRB's have to be re-done as need to be done within a year of going to court!

 to everyone else

As we have just done intro's and others are about to go through them i thought it may be iuseful to put a list of "tips" to help you get through them so if you have any please pm me them as there are certain things i would change now in hindsight (sp?) however nothing major!

well its been just over a week since our 2 have been home and it feels like they have been her forever- they ahve settled so well (their SW is amazed at how well we are all doing!) we have both been shattered! esp as Me and DS got colds/coughs day after moving and then DH got "man flu"   on and off!! DD has avoided it all! to all those still waiting to be matched enjoy your SLEEP! as i so miss it! (well miss not being able to get up when i want!) i get woken up every morning anytime from 5.45am to DS and his nice yucky nappy! DD is lovely when she wake's up in the morning and i put her to bed at night and get a "kiss and cuddle" at her request! which is lovely!

xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Hi ladies

MJ, its lovely to hear how you are all doing and how well the children are settling.  The tips lists is a good idea, I'm sure I'd find it useful.  You'll be pleased to know I am getting sorted....slowly!  The bed and furniture has arrived so this weekend we are putting it all together and making the bed up so we can take photos for the family book.  2 weeks till panel, time is starting to go a bit faster now and our SW has reassured me somewhat by saying panel would have to come up with a VERY good reason to say no and they would all fight it.  I don't think it will seem real though until we have him home.

Hi to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals, hope you are all enjoying the sunshine.

Love
OT x


----------



## Mummyof2

Magenta - thanks for the tip re old certificate number.

MJ - thanks for the tips and for letting us know that the children have settled in well.  Great news.

OT - have fun assembling your furniture


----------



## cindyp

FP,what a bummer, hope you can get the CRB's done asap.

MJ, it is so easy to come down with bugs during those first days, I hope you are all feeling better now.  Pleased to hear how well you are all doing.

Sarah, so sweet to read that you are all loved up.  I'd like to say you will stop feeling shattered but as another Mum of 2 I can't honestly say that would be true   

love to everyone else, just a quickie tonight.

Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

I know the shattered feeling! as another mum of 2! - in hope our DS will get back into his 7-730am waking up we have brought some blackouts for his room! as other wise we are up anytime from 5.45am and its non stop with them until they go to bed at 7pm! have to say i make the most of DS nap at lunch time! DD is great at having some 1-2-1 quiet time 

I need sleepppppppppppppppp!

xxxx


----------



## saphy75

MJ i know how tiring that is as my ds gets up anywhere between 5 and 6:30 and goes to bed at 7 with only an hour nap in the morning around 10 ish  i am slowly getting used to it but it is very tiring and my house looks like a bomb has hit it most of the time as some nights like tonight it was gone 9 before he settled down to sleep   and i am soooo tired that things just don't seem to be getting done  

pam xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Fee

We keep a spare dummy on the shelves in DS room so i can grab it and put it in without being a big issue- DS goes back to sleep no both!

Well today DD had a nap and never again! she has been soooooooooo stroppy since she fell asleep at 1.30pm for 45mins! and she huff and puff and screamed all the way around the park while we walked the dog!

x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Feehilyfan

How are you keeping hun, well our prep course is over now last day was friday last week it went really well and both ny DH and I enjoyed the course, our trainer was brill and we found it so helpful - Well we have to wait for our application form etc now and wait to be allocated a SW, can you give me some advice please, wehave said that we wanted to adopt 1 child but since have also thought about 2 (sibling brother and sister) but depends on finances, we were told that we may be able to get financial help though if we adopt 2 - when we see the SW next what would you suggest we do - tell SW that we would like a sibling group of 2 boy and girl as I dont think we could say we were looking for 1 but would also like to be considered for sibling group of 2 as they said on the course that if a couple say 1 child the computer only looks for 1 child and if we said sibling the computer would just look for that to - so I am not really sure what to say to SW, any suggestions.

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

MJ, your in box is full.  Lovely to read your posts, hope you can catch up on some sleep soon!

Fee, sorry you are suffering from lack of sleep too.  I'm like you, once awake I find it hard to get back to sleep.  Perhaps its a man thing where they can so nod off again?

Just under 2 weeks til panel now, have made a list of all the things we need to do before intros in 3 weeks, may have to recruit some help from parents!

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp

It's lovely to read the posts from you new Mums but what's sleep?   

Suzie, I've just read on another thread that you are adopting the little one you are fostering.  The problem with not getting online as much as I used to is that I sometimes miss great news like this.  Fill me in on the juicy details please.

I hope everyone is enjoying this sunshine as much as we have.  The kids have been playing with water in the garden and having a great time.

love to everyone, gotta go DD has woke up AGAIN!!

Cindy


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Old Timer said:


> MJ, your in box is full. Lovely to read your posts, hope you can catch up on some sleep soon!


hi hun

Make sure your typing in M J as there is a member who doesnt come on FF much called MJ (without the space) my inbox still has room!

 to everyone else- we got over all having colds only for them to start returning last night/this morning so all taking it easy!

xxx


----------



## Suzie

cindyp said:


> Suzie, I've just read on another thread that you are adopting the little one you are fostering. The problem with not getting online as much as I used to is that I sometimes miss great news like this. Fill me in on the juicy details please.
> 
> Cindy


ummm what to tell. K got a freeing order for adoption last month and we were asked to consider it as he has/had severe attachment issues and lots of moves so one more move could be really bad for him. Cant imagine life without him now so adoption unit have agreed and we are awaiting sw to start updating our fostering form F ready for adoption and matching panel( on same day thank goodness  ) hopefully in september 
We went into fostering to do just that so had to think long and hard before making our decision as it impacts on us in so many ways, we are looking to go back to fostering panel this time next year and recommence fostering 

MJ - hope things are good with you all 

Old timer not long now 

 to everyone . I do read all your posts but never seem to have time to post much! poor excuse I know 
xx


----------



## superal

Hi Suzie - I had also read on another part of these boards, I think it was adoption virgins, that you were now applying to adopt the little chap with you........Congratulations!!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ritzi

hi all

great to read all of your news - lots of it at the mo   congrats to all the new mummies  

suzie - congrats. how lovely for you and the littly  

coxy - so sorry hun about your news.....there's no way though that you cannot see your family   the right match will come along....does this mean you will not consider any other children with that disease? it's a pity that SW didn't realise the problems it could bring for all your family  

crazybabe - sounds like things are going well for you. considering 1 or 2 is tricky. be aware that there is no guarantee that financial support will be given for 2 - indeed we're not even expecting it as our SW says they tend to only offer it for siblings with 3 or more - or children with special needs. not sure what your VA say but remember your children will most likely come from the welsh consortium and those are their 'guidelines'. hope that helps hun. (we're approved for 2 aged 0-.

we we're still having a tough time - our form f is being re-written by SW boss. following the grilling at panel re our religion we have had to go over all the connected issues again   our SW boss is lovely and wants the form to reflect us more fairly so it's good that it is being done BUT we're impatient to enquire about some children so need it done NOW    SW boss coming friday then next week also so hoping it will be finished soon (We're worried the childrens sw will have lots of enquiries and close books by the time our form f is ready   )

hello to everyone not mentioned - thinking of you all 

ritz


----------



## Old Timer

M J - thats probably what is was    will try again later.

Love
OT x


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Re the sleep thing - Thats one thing I do worry about - I LOVE my sleep and if i didn't set an alarm I'd sleep at least 9 hours every night - I'm sure you soon get used to it though  

Suzie - Congrats on adopting your little chap - I'm sure it took alot of thinking through etc but you must be chuffed to bits now - Hope everything goes through hassle free.  Are you able to foster again then ?

Ritzi - Hope your sw doesn't take too long to sort your form f, have you mentioned the children you're interested in to your sw, maybe they could hurry things along?

Crazybabe - Only you and DH can decide on the 1 or 2 debate hun - Toughie.

OT - Hope you manage to get everything organised ready for panel / intros - Exciting times!!!  

Laine - Hope cutie is continuing to thrive  

Kimmy xxx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

KIMMY said:


> Re the sleep thing - Thats one thing I do worry about - I LOVE my sleep and if i didn't set an alarm I'd sleep at least 9 hours every night - I'm sure you soon get used to it though


Our 2 sleep for approx 12 hours- DS in bed by 6.30 ish and DD in bed by 6.50pm however DS wakes anytime from 5.45 am singing! happy little sole he is! i find it hard as DS is so wide awake (he is like his daddy) however DD and I take a while to come round once up! i have to say i think having a good routine in place is good and being organised .

Thing for us ladies is that we dont get months to prep for our little ones or the months/years to set up things as our children come to us at a set age and we hit the ground running!

xx


----------



## cindyp

Suzie,

It's funny how life changes.  I remember you posting that K was out of your age range for fostering and now you are adopting him.  You have done some much for him and it's lovely to think of you all taking that step together to become a family.  Hope things go well in September.  Just a quick question, and please feel free to tell me if I'm being too nosy, but do they consider you for fostering if you already have a child with attachment issues.  I had considered it as something I would like to do in the future but with DS's issues I thought that maybe it would be a non-starter.

Cindy


----------



## Suzie

Hiya

Kimmy - We are still going to foster  We have to go back to fostering panel as we have a change of family situation but we are hoping for next placement around this time next year. 

Cindy  - I would think that the fostering team would see it as a big plus point if you already dealing with a child with attachment issues  Many (most ) looked after children in foster care deal with attachment issues and knowing about them already before your fostered would really help 
We are level 5 specialist carers which is one of the reasons K was placed with us as they knew he had severe attachment issues and wanted us to work with him.  
I cant imagine ever not fostering now, its a lifestyle really and so worthwhile seeing the change in the children. K is a completely different child to when he came  

We are waiting for a sw to update our form F so we can get to adoption and matching panel in hopefully Sept  

 to everyone  love reading your posts

xx


----------



## fiona1

Suzie,

Dh and I are wanting to foster next year. I want to take a year out to relax with baby, ds and dh after the last year we've had. We want to do emergency fostering, and childminding for SS, so I may be bending your ear at a later date!!!

Fiona


----------



## Suzie

No worries Fiona. Earbend away


----------



## ritzi

well for once positive news from me  

SW boss is now our SW!   and will remain so for as long as is it in our best interests.

our form f new draft sounds FANTASTIC and we will have the complete draft to confirm next thurs prior to her typing it the following tuesday (while she is home on half-term bless   ) she is also working on a profile to send out 

i explained about the sibling groups we've seen and the thought they may close the books as the children 'look popular' and she will telephone the children SW today - and has a meeting next week with other managers so will sell us to them big-time as she knows there are toddler groups available in our consortium   

we cannot believe a change in person has done so much  

sorry for the me post - will post personals again - i'm just so   at the mo i had to share it somewhere 

ritz.


----------



## Tibbelt

Ritzi - great news honey!   so glad things are looking so much better! Hope this means that things will move quckly for you now! Sending   &  

Hello to everyone else - hope you're all ok! I've been lurking and so am keeping up with the news, just not getting time to post much!

Have a lovely weekend all!
Lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## Old Timer

Thats great news Ritzi - so pleased things are getting sorted for you.

Hope everyone is ok, will post more later when I get chance to catch up.

We are at panel next Friday, its suddenly come round quite quickly.  Have to finish the bedroom this weekend and take piccies for our family book.

Love
OT x


----------



## everhopeful

Ritz
So pleased for you, that things are starting to happen for you.  Lots of luck xxx

OT
Good luck for panel next week. You will be fine (I can now say that with confidence after getting myself through 2 approvals and 2 matchings!), just remember it's only a formality!! 

Hi everyone else!!
I don't know whether I'll get chance to post over the next few weeks.... intro's kick off with babyroo on Monday morning  and with juggling missboo (formally known as DD), I can only imagine how my emotions and tiredness will be!
It's a very exciting time though!!

Take care, I'll post updates as and when I can!!


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ritzi

I am so happy for you that things are at last moving on - you have had to wait long enough, it's suprising how a different SW can make all the difference - Well sent our application form etc off yesterday to agency, I rang to make sure they had received it to give myself piece of mind - SW said that she was working on it as we spoke, so fingers crossed we will start assessment/home shudy soon, she said a letter has gone in the post today.

Everhopeful - Good luck with intros next week hun, you will be so busy, I can't but only imagine how nice it will be for you to see your child for the 01st time   .

Let us know how it all goes.

take care 

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Thanks Ever, I am feeling more positive now.  Good luck with intros, I'm sure all will be fine but exhausting!  We meet Littlie in 17 days.

Crazybabe, hope you don't have long to wait.

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Hi Ever

Good luck with intros tomorrow with babyroo, you've done them once so you know what to expect as in they are very tiring.

Enjoy and let us know what you can when you can!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## everhopeful

Thanks Girls...


OMG!   Only one more sleep to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Will I ever get to sleep tonight? I doubt that very much!!
Feeling really quite tense and emotional today, so might have a drink tonight to steady my nerves and get to bed early-ish.

Will have to log off now and get the brows sorted! I just caught a glance of myself in the bathroom mirror , jee-whizz... why did no-one (ie DH) drop me the hint that I was looking a bit more like Dennis Healy than usual  , quick pass me the tweezers! I don't want to scare my babyroo to death!!   

Bye for now all

x


----------



## Suzie

Hope the day is magical for you  

x


----------



## Old Timer

How exciting Ever!  Can't wait to hear all about your intros when you get chance.

Enjoy!
Love
OT x


----------



## saphy75

wishing you loads of luck for a really great first meeting tomorrow hun   

pam xx


----------



## crazybabe

Everhopeful

Goode luck for tomorrow babes, I bet you have mixed emotions at the moment - Have a lovely day, let us all know how it all goes

I hope we don't have to wait to long to get allocated a SW and start assessment/home study when I rang agency on friday, they received our application form etc and said they were working on it as we spoke, what do they do with it after we have filled it in?


Hi to everyone else
Take care
Much love

crazybabe


----------



## fiona1

Ever,

Tried to post this 3 times and each time the computer goes funny, anyway, GOOD LUCK tomorrow. I will be thinking of you.

Fiona


----------



## cindyp

Ever, have a great day tomorrow meeting the new addition to your family    

Cindy


----------



## ritzi

ever

 and   and happy   for tomorrow

ritz


----------



## keemjay

really hope all goes well for you today Ever, and the rest of the intros  hope babyroo approves of your eyebrows 
keep notes for me because I'm hot on your heels 

kj x


----------



## keemjay

got to be a quickie i'm afraid but had to share my news

we are formally matched *AND RATIFIED * with baby bro    
we've been away to Dorset for the weekend and got back to find a message on our answerphone from SW (dunno why she didnt ring our mobiles ) and also the formal letter. spoke to FM last night and apparently they went to panel weeks ago but the paperwork got lost on the way to the decision maker so theres been a delay  so i'm bloomin glad we didnt go to panel or we'd have been stressing like mad over the delay 

planning meeting is next thurs and we, as in me and dh, will ask to start formal intros a month from now as we have a heck of a lot to get done here (havent done anything to rooms etc for obvious reasons)..sw's may have other ideas but we shall see  
in the meantime we can see baby bro as much as we like, so its sort of like an extended intros anyway(better for littlie) and can finally hold him etc. its dh's birthday tomorrow so am trying to see if FC can bring him over for a birthday surprise

feel a bit shell shocked, cant believe its really happening!!!

love to all

kj x


----------



## Mummyof2

Ever - great news  
Keemjay - more great news  
OT - not long now


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Ever

Hope today with babyroo are going well. Thinking of you. Now a mummy of 2 yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

PBMx


----------



## jilldill

Hi Girls,
KJ, fab news how old will your bebey be when hemoves in?
Ever, I hope today has been all you dreamt it would be tell us all when you can
OT, looking forward to all your news too

Love to all JD x


----------



## jilldill

Sorry I didn't spell check but hey you probably all guessed that!!!!!
JD x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Ever, hope today has gone well and can't wait to hear all about it.

KJ, WOW!!  Well done you....just imagine how awful that would have been waiting.....hope DH has a fabby birthday cuddle tomorrow.

Thanks for the support.
Love
OT x


----------



## keemjay

jilldill lol my 'bebey' will be 9 months by the time he comes home  
all organised for a visit tomorrow but dh kows, i couldnt disappoint him as he knew FM would bend over backwards to make it if we asked, i did consider fibbing and saying she couldnt make it but couldnt bear to think of how disappointed he'd be...

kj x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi PBM

How are you I haven't heard from you in a while - we are waiting to get allocated to a SW and start assessment/HS now we also have to make the decision to adopt one child or two, hope we won't havee to wait long, St. D VA have been fantastic and very supportive, how are things with you.

Ever - I can't wait to here how it went today with little one.

take care

crazybabe


----------



## Tibbelt

Hello all!

OT - not long now! Hope time is going quickly for you    

Keemjay - congratulations honey! Wonderful news!      

Ever - I hope you've had an amazing day    ! I bet you're exhausted but I look forward to reading all about it when you havet he time & energy! 

Short post I'm afraid cos DH is calling me for dinner but hope you're all ok!
lots of love
Sarah
xxx


----------



## everhopeful

KJ

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!! So thrilled for you!! Take it from me, reserve all your energy for this part! I am knackered! And it's only day1 !!! Hope yours come round quickly!  

Hi all

Yes end of day 1 and I can proudly announce that babyroo is officially the most beautiful baby in all of the world  
I'd forgotten how baby's smiles can be infectious, and it was so lovely to leave at lunch time with face ache !!!!  

Oooh, roll on the morning.... how can life get any better than this?  

Goodnight everyone
A very blissfully contented Ever x


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

OT -Good Luck for 23rd.  Roll on 13 June.  Looking forward to hearing your updates.

Keemjay - Wow, 2 children in 8 months.  You really deserve it after all you have been through.  Well done for perservering.  Enjoy your time with the little one tomorrow.  What a lovely birthday pressy for DH.

Ever - It sounds as if you have had a wonderful day.  Have an early night and reserve your energy for the coming days.

Tracey x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Ever

Glad you had a wonderful day with your little one, how old is the child hun, I bet your both exhausted, well have another fab day tomorrow, how long do you get to spend with little one

take care

can't wait to hear tomorrows news

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Ever

Great to read your post, its so full of happiness.

Love
OT x


----------



## HHH

Fantastic news KJ........sooooooooooooo exciting.............hope you have good b'day celebs.

Ever..............wonderful times..........hope intros go from strength to strength.

HHH


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Ever- so happy that you have had a great 1st day of intro's

KJ-WOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO hun- enjoy tomorrow with your son! cant blame you for not having brought anything yet after last time!   how long its took to get signed off!

OT- not long now hun!

Hi to everyone else- thinking of you all

xxx


----------



## keemjay

sounds like a fab first day ever..theres going to be many more. lol at face ache!

OT - on the countdown now eh?! 1 down 3 to go  friday'll be here before you know it!

kj x


----------



## sjm78

HI all
Lots of great news and lovely posts on here keep them coming they are great to read.
Sarah


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Kj - Oooooo fabby news!  Thrilled for you!

Ever- glad you enjoyed today, look forward to hearing more updates.

OT - not long for you now....can't wait to hear all your news.

Hi to everyone else.

Laine xx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Hi Ever

I hope day 2 hasbeen as fab as day one.

PBMx


----------



## keemjay

quickie update on today...well, what can i say, visit this afternoon was just lovely..littlie was asleep when FM and baby bro ( now 8 months) arrived which was nice as we could fuss over him a bit without worrying about making her jealous..he was sooo happy and responsive and leaned into my arms for a cuddle after about 10 mins..heavenly  he is crawling all over the place and pulling himself up to stand no problem, clever little chap. they stayed for over 2 hrs and when litlie got up she was delighted to see him and gave him lots of 'huggies' she shared some of daddy's birthday cake with him so he has sampled my home baking already! he is really chilled out and happy and sooo smiley..very like littlie really..FM says they are very similar personality. 
we took tons of pics and some video too which will be really nice to keep, and show to grandma etc! we've made dates to see him twice a week for the next 3 weeks so lots of contact for us all..i can already feel he's going to be easy to settle, no signs of being clingy to FM, although he clearly has a good attachment to her, but he didnt mind at all me doing his nappy 
we've had bubbles and takeaway curry toinight and sat and watched the video a few times and flicked through the lovely album of piccies that FM has put together of him too. i keep pinching myself and saying to DH 'we're having a baby boy!!' its unreal...

in love all over again kj x ..


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

aww KJ

Your post has given me goose bumps, welcome to the mummy of 2 clubx

PBMx


----------



## Old Timer

KJ

Thats fantastic news hun!  It brought happy tears to my eyes reading your post, you sound so happy, its wonderful.

Love
OT x


----------



## cindyp

KJ, fantastic news   

Ever, great to read your posts, enjoy the time till you bring her home.

Just a quickie gotta pack for the hols 2 more sleeps till Spain.

love to all
Cindy


----------



## Laine

Awww KJ ....lovely post!


----------



## everhopeful

KJ - Fantastic to read your post! Isn't it lovely??!!   Hope you enjoy all your visits as much. Same age as my new baby!! Aren't they so sweet and interested in everything?!

Today was my most emotional so far, and I'd forgotten how draining is can be to sit around in someone's house drinking tea for 8 hours!! Very long day ahead tomorrow (7.30 start) so early night tonight.
So so different from 1st intros for missboo. I feel so torn between them already. I've got one baby girl who needs breakfast and dressing etc, and another little girl at home who needs me equally, if not more, at the moment. I can't tear myself in two no matter how much I'd like to, so I have no choice but to leave missboo for 2 more days  . But I keep telling myself, it's only 2 full days at FC's and then missboo can be with us as a family again. And in a little over a week, this stressful part will be over, and we can settle into to our own family routines again. I'll be so pleased to get to that point.

Bye for now

x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

aww Ever

It is sooooooooooo hard but it will soon time for missboo to come along aswell. Have a good nights rest tonight.

Cindy, only 2 day till you go away, OMG how great. We go 3 weeks on friday and counting.lol but still not got pinkys passport back yet!!!!!!!!!!!!

PBMx


----------



## keemjay

aw ever, i'm going to have the same problems here hun..how long are your intros taking then..it seems like a long time 
our prob is that we dont want to take littlie to FC house as its her old home (same FCs as her) and i really dont want to unsettle her. i dont know how i'm going to juggle it. theres no way we can do long days at FC as its an hour away and i just dont think i can leave her that long..the longest i've left her is 2-3 hrs so far..and thats only been fairly recently seeing as she's only been with us 8 months. I'm trying not to  stress about it just now but its preying on my mind...we think we might take her for a short visit on mon so that if it does unsettle her at least we get it out of the way early on  and then decide if its approriate to take her back again for any part of the intros 
enjoy your breakfast date with babyroo 

OT nearly there!!!

kj x


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Ladies

Ever, it must be so difficult making sure you give DD enough attention during intros with your new DD.  Hope the time goes quickly and you can all soon be home as a family.

KJ, hope DD is OK going to FCs and that your intros go well.  How long are they due to last?

We met the FC tonight, she brought Littlie's best friend with her as she is the same height but slightly younger.  We had a great time chatting away and the little one made us laugh loads.  We had Littlie's photo up and she recognised it and spent more of the time blowing kisses and saying his name.  Only 2 sleeps till panel, back to the nervous state of what if they say no!  We are already so emotionally involved with him without even meeting him....wish we didn't have to attend..

Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi ever

Glad things are going well with intros - not long now hun and you can all be together as a family and get into your own routines.  Are you ok, guess what we received our Medical forms today from ST. Davids and the three people who we put down for references have received their reference forms today too, YIPEEEEE.

I was quite cheesed off though I rang our GP and asked to book an appointment for both my DH and I for our medicals, explained they were for adoption and we need the appointments ASAP the nearest date they had was 3 weeks time so I weren't very impressed with them, I have to ring back tomorrow to speak to someone else. I hope this don't delays us starting H?S and being allocated a SW

We haven't heard if we have been allocated a SW yet though, but I should imagine it should be long, how impatient am I.

Good luck for tomorrow hun 
take care

crazybabe


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Glad to hear all the intro's are going well  

OT - Hope the nerves aren't getting to you too much - Can't wait to read your news tomorrow  

We heard yesterday of a 12 month old little man, very early days but have read his cpr and seen his photo already and he is gorgeous! We'd like more medical info as there wasn't much in his file.  Is there normally a medical report or something? All there was was a letter from the medical advisor  

Kimmy xxx


----------



## Laine

Wooohooo Kimmy,

Really hope this little man is the one for you  

We had a copy of an Adoption Medical Report from the Medical Adviser.  You also get the chance to meet with the Medical Adviser further on to discuss any concerns.  I expect it depends on whether little man has any health issues as to whether there are other reports?

Laine xx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Kimmy

Great news that your had news of a 12 mth old little boy, what have you got to do next, when do you meet childs FC's and child.

Good luck babes

we are waiting to get allocated a SW now we received our medical forms yesterday to completed - we just have to wait a few weeks to see our GP to complete the medicals.

speak soon

crazybabe


----------



## saphy75

fingers crossed this is the match for you Kimmy  

pam xx


----------



## jilldill

Yeh fingers crossed Kimmy that would be wonderful news!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## Janis18

Just gatecrashing to wish Keemjay a very happy birthday. Hope you enjoyed your first 'Mummy' birthday!
Jane
xxx


----------



## keemjay

thanks Jane 
i did have the most wonderful first mummy birthday, the sun shone and i went for a picnic with my friend and her little girl and we watched our girls playing together and giggling into their picnics, so sweet. i also got to show my mum and sis photos and video of babybro which of course they were delighted with. the highlight was this eve when littlie sang happy birthday almost word perfect to me and helped me blow out my candles. when i said 'you've made mummy cry happy tears' she gave me the sweetest kiss and cuddle and patted me better 
happy days 

kj x


----------



## Suzie

ohh Kj that started me off    softy I am


----------



## superal

Hi Kimmy

Hope this is the one for you, keep us posted!!
Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## wynnster

Hi All

Thank you for all the good wishes, all is looking very positive with this match and we are set to meet little mans sw 9th June  

So any tips on meeting childs sw appreciated  

crazybabe - Best of luck with your medicals

KJ - Awwwww   How sweet of dd Hope you had a lovely day


----------



## wynnster

Should also mention my name change, for obvious reasons


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Wynnster

Fingers crossed for you hun!  When we met Littlie's sw we had prepared a list of questions but she started off giving an update on him which answered a lot of our questions.  I think it was Ever that said not to be afraid of telling them how you could imagine the child in your life and to show a real interest in them, though its early stages if you play down your excitement they may think you aren't interested in that particular child enough.  Other than that, be yourself, they liked what they read in your report.

Good luck
Love
OT x


----------



## Boggy

tis the season to be jolly...la la la

Lots of good and exciting news around just now!

Well only 8 more sleeps to matching panel and i am utterly terrified of things going wrong, despite loads of reassurance from our SW!  Ours is a really straight forward case, everyone really happy about the match but I am soooooooo scared the panel are going to say no.    I leave work the day before so have it in the back of my mind that i might need to go back and say it's all off!

Do you think I'm normal?  

Bx


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Boggy

I just want to wish you all the very best of luck in the world for Panel - You will be fine, think POSITIVE

Speak sson

crazybabe


----------



## Old Timer

Hi Boggy

Not long to go now and YES you are completely normal!!  The day before panel I was telling people at work that I probably wouldn't be leaving because they would say no   By the time I got to panel my nerves had gone but I was very emotional, our SW wa saying we would be asked some really hard questions so we were prepared for a rough time but it was SO EASY and quick, only 1 easy question and everyone so sure it was a perfect match.  Also it was totally different from approval panel, much friendlier as you are one of their families.

I know its hard to stay positive because you have so much invested in it now but am sure you'll be fine and they'll all say YES!

Love
OT x


----------



## Boggy

Thanks crazy babe & OT

Got a letter this morning inviting us to panel so it's obviously still on - 1 less worry!  i guess it's only natural to worry, and I'm a natural worrier!!!  

This time next week we'll know for sure!!  Just taken delivery of a car seat and had coffee with a friend who meets her daughters next week so we shared our excitment and worries!!

Bx


----------



## wynnster

Boggy 

This time next week it will all be over  

I'm sure all will be fine and you'll have nothing to worry about, however you'll be probably telling me the same when we go to panel    Only natural to worry as this means so very much to each and every one of us    We're so used to being disappointed that it seems strange to finally be the ones with good news  

xxxxxx

OT - I dont think we'll be able to contain our excitement when sw visits, we've had smiles permanently stuck on our faces since finding out about him  

Such exciting times for this thread at the moment    

Can I ask - When are you / have you told your employer ?  Was going to wait until after panel but then think that may not be much notice for them as planning to take leave from intro's, (assuming we get to panel of course)


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi

We told our employers from day we found out about our 2 as i think your ment to give 28days notice if poss , think is you can tell your line manager and HR to get paperwork ready and then tell everyone after panel

xxx


----------



## CAREbear1

Hi
I haven't really posted, just read all the encouraging stories. Throughout the process, it just felt that everything was so long in the future. Have decided to take the plunge now I've been passed at panel and post, seeing as all your stories have given me such encouragement over the last year. Laine I remember you from the old Rainbow days, and I have had tears seeing your dream come true. (You may remember me as Winnie the pooh. I have hope that I too will be a mummy soon.
It si now a month since panel and it seems such an anti-climax now, is it normal to feel like this? I went to an adoption exchange 2 weeks ago and enquired about the profile of a baby 11 months old. My social worker can't get hold of the baby's social worker though- meanwhile I've built up all my hopes that this 'is the one' and feeling a bit frustrated really. And now 2 weeks have passed. How do people cope with building their hopes up? Is there anything I should be doing to help things. I already subscribe to BMP and am on the adoption register.
I suppose when it does happen it happens really quickly though.
Thanks for reading and will keep up to date with current posters


----------



## Laine

Hi everyone,

Boggy - it is only natural to worry but you will be fine  

Wynnster - interesting new name    You will get to panel  

CAREbear1 - Congrats on being approved at panel   I do remember you from the Rainbow thread, seems so long ago eh? I've sent you an im 

Laine xx


----------



## AJ-Coops

Hi All,

We have been matched to a 10 month little chap and our panel is set for the 20th.  Can I ask if these feelings of complete strangeness is to be expected and also the minute I start to get excited, I seem to pull myself back down and panick that panel may say no to us    We got a picture of him yesterday and he is the most gorgeous, cheeky little chappy and I really want to start shouting out loud that we are going to be a family, but then panick sets in and I can't - all very confusing    I am trying to think of all the possible reasons why panel would say no and thankfully I can't seem to come up with any, but there must be cases where they do say no ??  I just want the next few weeks to come by very quickly and have that final YES!!

Anyway, any stories of hope would be brill.  

Take care everyone and good luck with all your journeys.

Coops


----------



## superal

Coops - what your feeling is normal, we all went through it, your right to want to protect yourselves BUT if your SW has given you a date and she is 100% behind you then I think you'll be fine!!  I would be shouting it from the rooftops but only to a select few!! 

Friendlyperson - How's things going, any closer to intros yet??

Hi to everyone else.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## Mummyof2

Andrea - thanks for thinking of me.  We are still waiting for our renewed crb checks to come through.  Police have them at the moment.  Timescale is 4-6 weeks and it has only been 2 weeks as our forms sat on someone's desk for a week while they were on leave so there was a delay in posting them out.   This means that it is now unlikely that we will get to next June matching panel as the crb's are unlikely to be back in time.    Very frustrating and upsetting but nothing we can do.  We have chased and chased and been told we just have to wait.  Dh's boss keeps asking when Dh will begin his paternity leave but we have no firm dates which makes it awkward for dh at work.  Our new ds was supposed to be moving in on the 2nd of June and now it looks like he will move in beginning of August.  I know it is only 2 months but having waited 3.5 years, this last delay is very cruel.  I am sure when he finally arrives we will forget all about this but at the moment the disappointment looms very large in our minds.  Due to ds's moving in/introductions etc being delayed this has meant we have had to cancel our annual holiday as well which we were all looking forward too, especially my ds.  We are trying to get our money back on that but not sure if we will yet.  Also our new little chap has got a new family finder so that is another unknown and a shame as we really liked the last one.  Sorry for the long moan and me post.  I am thankful for our match but just want to get to panel, get approved and get him home.

Good news on here at the moment with all the matchings going on.

Bye for now


----------



## cindyp

Oh Friendly, what a bummer.  Hang in there, I know how bad it feels when things get put back, I felt like hell when DS's freeing order and therefore our intros were delayed two months.  It's a real shame about your holiday but think of the holidays you will have as a family of four.  Like you we got wait till you get him home, roll on that day.

Great news on this thread at the moment, I don't get on as often as I like so it's really good to read everyone's news.

love to everyone
Cindy

PS, we had a great holiday in Spain last week, mixed weather but the kids loved it.


----------



## Old Timer

Hi FP

Thinking of you at the moment and hope they get a move on with your crbs.

Hello to everyone else, sorry for lack of personals am off to bed to try and get some sleep before meeting Littlie tomorrow.  Think I may call him Bobby and thats what he calls Bob the Builder and I can't think of anything else!

Love
OT x


----------



## superal

Hi FP - what a bummer about the whole situation!!   Can you put the money from the holiday down on another holiday we managed to do this after booking a holiday after waiting for so long to get a baby through concurrency & you guessed it we had to cancel it as we didn't know what was going to happen!!

OT - Bobby sounds a good FF name to call your little man!!

Hi to everyone else, lots going on and so much positive news with the exception of Morgana who I thank for taking the time and trouble to be so brave and share her story with us all.  It's not always roses and champagne when adopting but for most of us it is and we are the lucky ones.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## keemjay

OT - hope you have a lovely first meeting with Bobby tomorrow, you'll have loads of special memories of that first visit..and you'll be flying on that high all through the intros too. ENJOY!!   

FP - oh GRRRRR  so sorry to hear of your delays, so frustrating for you. sending some      vibes for your CRB's to get moving!!

all a bit bonkers here getting ready for baby bro..dh finished work on friday and will be off for a month PHEW! we are making headway with his room..finding space in the rest of the house for everything that used to be in there..quite hard as its a big room and also our office  dh has shifted his 1000 records into a cupboard today which meant his clothes that used to be in the cupboard now have to fit into mine which has meant my wardrobe space has been culled by a half  big bag of stuff ready for charity shop!!

got the planning meeting tomorrow and my mums going to keep littlie a bit longer so that we can crack on with some more things  we've seen baby bro twice in the last week which has been lovely once again..taken him out with the extra seat on the pushchair and littlie was tickled pink to have him riding behind her  we took littlie back to the FC last weekend and she coped fine..i was quite anxious about it but she took it all in her stride. she doesnt mind me holding baby bro or feeding him food, she thinks its all great fun..but then she doesnt know exactly whats going to hit her soon  i never expected to feel so protective of her at this point, its hard focussing on baby bro as i'm constantly worrying about her needs/emotions too..a real balance getting it right, and tiring too!

love to all

kj x


----------



## superal

OT - hope today has just been magical, let us know how you got on if you have the time!  

KJ - I think it just shows what a good Mummy you are about feeling protective towards your DD.  Of course you can't wait to add to your family BUT DD has needs as well & your doing a great job of getting things organised for when your son arrvies. Not sure if I'd give up any of my space for DH clothes!!

Cindy - glad to see you posting again on here!!  Glad you had a good holiday in Spain, we are going in just under 9 weeks!!

Things are fine here, DD is still of school for one more week BUT I'm back at work, different schools having different holidays.  DH has taken the time of to look after her and its only day 1 but they have both loved having "their" time together.  She's held his hand whilst he went to the dentist, he hates the dentist!, dug holes in the garden with him & helped him wash the car.  

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## jilldill

Hi FP,
I can't believe you are having yet more delays! You really have been put through the ringer with the wait you had to be placed in the first place. Thinking of you and fingers crossed that this really is your last delay.
Love JD x


----------



## keemjay

phew planning meeting all done and expected date of bringing baby bro home is 17th june..2 weeks tomorrow       
the intense bit of intros starts next wed..but 2 more informal mini-meet ups before then..tomoz we're going over to FC and we'll all take him for a walk or something again and stay for lunch  its starting to sink in now, yikes! picked up a cot today from a friend and i was just saying to littlie 'who do you think will sleep in this cot?' and she butted in half way and said '****' !! i think the penny is starting to drop with her too 

love to all

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Sooooooooooooooooo excited for you all

PBMx


----------



## Mummyof2

Jill - thanks for the message.  Much appreciated  

OT - hope all went well with meeting your little man yesterday  

My ds twisted his ankle on his trampoline yesterday so is off school today as he cannot walk


----------



## crazybabe

Hi everyone

Hope your all ok, just to let you know we had some good news today, V.A rang to say we have been allocated a social worker, and that she will contact us soon to start the assesment/Home study, I was like a bottle of pop when after I spoke to them - I am so excited, I am looking forward to the home study but also very nervous - any tips would be appreciated, afraid I will say the wrong thing, what have you been up to anything exciting.

Speak to you later

crazybabe


----------



## TraceyH

Hi All

Wow, so much is happening at the moment it is lovely to read everyone's news.  What a great year it is going to be.

We are preparing for our little one's 3rd birthday next week.  He has come on so much since we bought him home 18 months ago.  We are embarking on potty training next week so we have bought lots of pants and made up some star charts to try and encourage him.

Tracey x


----------



## Boggy

Matching Panel at 11.30 tomorrow!  

     

     

Can't say much more than that.  Makes me want to throw up everytime i think about it!


----------



## superal

Good luck for tomorrow Boggy & DH,you'll be fine!!

Love
Andrea
x


----------



## cindyp

Good luck for tomorrow Boggy, Andrea is right everything will be fine.

Tracey, ah the potty training such a joy     Can't laugh too much as DD keeps pulling her nappies off so I think she is hinting that she wants to start.

Congrats Crazy, another step nearer.

FP, hope DS makes a quick recovery.

KJ, hope you had a nice today.

Just a quickie during my break from DS's projectile vomiting.   

love
Cindy


----------



## Old Timer

Just a quicky to wish Boggy loads of luck for tomorrow though am sure all will be fine.

Love
OT x


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Boggy

Just want to wish in all the luck in the world for tomorrow - you will be fine, we got allocated a SW today      I am so happy, just waiting to here when H/S will start, should be soon I should imagine

GOOD LUCK

crazybabe


----------



## keemjay

GOOD LUCK BOGGY!!!
you'll be fine (as long as you dont throw up )

kj x


----------



## sjm78

Good luck Boggy look forward to hearing your news.
Sarah


----------



## wynnster

Boggy - Best of luck for today     

Had to laugh at your throwing up comment


----------



## Mummyof2

Boggy and dh - good luck for today.

OT - how's the intros going?

Cindy - hope ds has stopped throwing up    Girls potty train early and quickly I've always been told (as mother to a son   )

Crazybabe - congratulations on being appointed a sw.  Another milestone.

Tracey - I didn't potty train my ds until he was 3 and he only had 6 accidents then before being dry so I think it is the ideal age.

Ds's ankle has much improved so he is back at school today.

My canaries laid 3 eggs and 2 little chicks hatched out on Sunday.  The parents are looking after them very well.  The whole little family is very cute.  

No news re crb checks so panel date for June looking unlikely.  

Managed to sell both our holidays now so that is a relief as due to probable placement dates we couldn't go on either one


----------



## Pooh bears mummy

Just heard my Panel Member training is in 2 weeks OMG sooooooooooooooooo excited and nervous. 

Also Pinky's passport is now at SS and her SW will bring it on Friday as we go away a week on friday, phew!

Nursery photos on Friday, HELP poohbear is a natural, pinky is a nightmare but really would like a pic of them together

Hi Cindy, hope DS is better soon. must call you 4 chat.

Boggy, hope all has gone well today.

FP sorry about CRBs grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

PBMx


----------



## BunBun

Sorry that I haven't posted in ages, will try to read some of the latest posts to see how things are going for you all, before I post a quick update.
 to you all.


----------



## crazybabe

Hi Friendly person and PBM

How are you both, we had a call from SW today we got our first H/S visit Wed 18th June, the SW said she will leave us with a few tasks to complete by the next time she visits us, What a competency file?

Looking forward to it and a bit nervous, I can't believe how quick things have moved since March 08.

love to all

crazybabe


----------



## wynnster

Hi All 

Our meeting today with the little man's sw's we've recently been linked to went really well, all very positive and our SW even said how well it's all gone.  There is nothing that either side are concerned about so we've been told that should all go to plan then we're looking at panel for July and intro's in August.  Still a long way to go and have to meet with medical advisor and fc soon but hoping and praying this bubble doesn't burst   He feels so right for us and is of course 'The' cutest baby ever  

Great to hear you have your vist booked in Crazybabe.  You're bound to be nervous hun but exciting too isn't it  

Bun Bun - Hope all is going well with you

FP - How frustrating about your CRB's   and your holiday!   I'm sure he will be well worth the wait though   Our crb's and medicals will need redoing in September so really hoping panel isn't delayed for any reason as we will be double delayed as we'll have to have them all renewed like you  

Hi to everyone else - Hope you're all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## Mummyof2

Wynnster - sounds like all is going great with your link then - great news.  

Crazybabe - Your competencies are when you have to prove you are able to do certain things, child related.  You are given some questions by your sw and you have to get some people (friends and family usually but child professionals are best ie doctor if you know them well enough) to write up that they have seen you do the things asked in the questions and then those same people sign and date their write up.  It's a bit like references.  It's part of the Form F that you have to complete in your home study.  One of the questions we had was we had to prove that we display an ability to work with other individuals and organisations and act as an advocate for a child.  We had to prove we were able to display an ability to communicate effectively and display an ability to keep information confidential.  Your sw will guide you in this and all parts of the home study.  It sounds daunting but it's okay once you get the idea of what to do.

No sign of CRB checks and panel is a week today so looks like we will have to go to July panel.


----------



## ♥ M J ♥

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=143396.new#new

xxx


----------

